# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  ✿ هــل تعانيـن من الهموم والمشاكل ؟ شاركي في حملة قرأة سورة البقرة توجد قصص واقعية✿

## LADY LOVE

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هــل تعانين من ضيقة الصدر والحزن ؟؟
هـل تشكين بإصابتك بالعييييييين أو الحسـد أو المرض أو السحر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ربما البعض يشكووو من الديون أو تأخر الزواج أو تأخر الإنجاب أو مشاكل بين الزوجة وزوجها 
أو مشاكل في العمل أو منغصات تناهل عليكِ من كل جهة وصوب ....

ماذا تنتظرين ؟؟
هذه دعوة مفتوحة لجميع الخوات في منتديات سيدات الإمارت في المشاركة في حملة قرأة سورة البقرة
فيها شفاء وعلاج سحري قوي المفعول 
وأخص بها سورة البقرة لوجود تجارب كثيرة وقصص واقعية 

القصة الأولى 
حكايتي بدأت منذ 5 سنين كانت في حياتي العديد من الأحداث التي أفضل كتمانها أما ما أريد طرحه هو أنني كنت أشعر أن في حياتي شي يعيقها في جميع جوانبها وسأتحدث عن جانب واحد وهو جانب الزواج.........


في فترة الخمس سنوات كان هناك أناس كثيرون يسعون لخطبتي فمنهم من نسمع أنه يسأل عني ويختفي ومنهم من يتصل ويخطب ولا يرجع وووووووو..........


وفي هذه الفترة كنت أتحلم دائما" ب (( فئران – وقطط – وبريعصيه )) أراها في غرفتي وعلى سريري أو تحته وكل ما فسره لي أحد المفسرين يقول لي أرقي نفسك فما كان مني إلا (( التطنيش ))


ودائما" أستغرب من أناس يقولون لي ""ياهني من بياخذك"" فأقول في نفسي أين هو الذي يستحق أن يكون لي زوج ""ولا كلام وبس !!!!"" وفي السنه الخامسة قررت أن أذهب إلا رقاه وفعلا" ذهبت للكثير منهم ولااااااااااكن لا جدوى أو تحسن ولم يبقى وصفه إلا وصفوها لي ولم أرى أي تطور في حالتي فعدت إلى عادت (( التطنيش))


وفي يوم عرفه الفائت وفي الساعة الرابعة عصرا" شعرت بنعاس شديد فاستلقيت على السرير وقلت دعائي
""اللهم إني أسألك رؤيا صالحه صادقه غير كاذبه"" فنمت ورأيت رؤيا لم و أنسى تلك الرؤيا وبعد فتره فسرتها وقال لي المفسر ((أن هناك أناس يسعون لخطبتك ولاكن يوجد من يحاول منع هذه الخطبه ارقي نفسك ولا تهمليها)) وكان حديث المفسر لي مثل الرصاصه على قلبي وعاد لي همي من معاناه مع الرقاه والهم والتعب الذي عانيته ولم يكن لدي نيه بالرجوع للرقاه..............


فخطر ببالي سورة البقرة أن تكون علاج لي وكانت خالتي تشجعني على هذا القرار وذكرت لي العديد من القصص


ملاحظه :: نحن لا ننكر دور الرقاه ولا كن رقيت الشخص على نفسه أفضل من غيره....


فقررت ان ابدأ في قرائتي لسورة البقره وفي هذه اللحظه وبصدفه دخلت على منتدى نسائي فقرأت ""حمله قرائة سورة البقره"" التي قامت بها الأخت العزيزه cheery فقمت بتنزيل الجدول الذي وضعت أختنا وكانت هذه الحمله حافزا" قوي لي وبدأت في قرائتي لسورة البقره وبدأت 40 يوم الأولى وفي ثالث يوم لي من قرائتي وبعد أن أنتهيت من قرائتي لسورة البقره نمت ورأيت في منامي "ان هناك جني يصارعني وكان على هيئة رجل ويريد أن يدخل فيني وانا أمسك به وأضغط عليه حتى أختفى" فقال لي أحد المشايخ انه ليس بحلم ولا كن حقيقه فالجني لا يستطيع ان يأتيك فاليقضه فيأتيك وانتي نائمه فستمري على قرائتك وبعد أسبوعين أرسلت لي على الخاص الأخت فطفط نجد وتنصحني بأن أقرأ سورة النور مع سورة البقره وبدأت بقرائتها مع سورة البقره وعندما أنتهيت من قرائة السورتين ونمت رأيت في منامي ((( أنني اللبس ثوب عروس وبعده كأن هناك جني يقول لي أنظري ماذا سوف يحل بكي إذا أكملتي قرائه ورأيت بقع حمراء تظهر في يدي الثنتين وتكبر وبعدها أحترقت يدي وصار لونها أسود متفحم ومنتفخه وقمت من النوم فزعه ))) فقال لي لمفسر " أن هذا مايسعى له الجن أن يهددك بالحرق حتى توقفي القرائه لأنك تأذينهم بتلك السور التي تقرأينها وبعدها عرفت علتي وما أشكو منه..


وأكملت قرائتي لسورة البقره وسورة النور وتغير حالي ومريت في ظروف ضيقه وصرت أكرهه البيت وأكره غرفتي ويأتيني هم كبير عندما يحين وقت قرائتي وكانت صديقتي وخالتي يسعون إلا تشجيعي وتعزيز العزيمه والأراده ..
وبدأت أقرأ سورة البقره في ركعتين قيام الليل لأن المفسر نصحني ان أقراها في ركعتين فقط وان أثرها أسرع وأفضل ..


وفي اليوم 35 من القراءه وعندما كنت أصلي قيام الليل وأقرأ البقره هذا ما حصل معي أثناء الصلاة ((( طلع من أسفل بطني أصوات مو طبيعيه لدرجه اني قطعت صلاتي لأنه صوت غرييييييييييييييب
وأول ماقطعت صلاتي أختفت الأصوات رجعت توضيت وصليت وبديت أقرا ورجعت الأصوات مره ثانيه فلم ابدي إهتمامي به وزادت الأصوات لين صار ألم في أسفل بطني فضييييع


لما وصلت عند الأيه ( فسيكفيكهم الله ) قعدت أرددها لأنها تأثر فيني وأنا أرددها فجأه صعد الألم لين وصل بطني وقعدت أردد الآيه بخشوع وصعد لين وصل صدري وصار كأنه شي جاثم على صدري وأنا أردد الآيه بخشوع وصل لين بلعومي وتغير صوتي وما أقدر انزل راسي كأنه شي واقف في بلعومي (حنجرتي) وانا مازلت اردد الآيه وصوتي يتغير وفجأه


أختفى وصرت أقرا عادي وحسيت براحه غريبه من زمان عنها كملت صلاتي )))
فتصلت صديقتي على راقي وقال لها أن ما بي قد خرج ولاااااكن لابد من الأستمرار فهناك باقي يجب خروجه وأكتشفت ظهور ثعلبه في رأسي وقد كانت من تأثير الرقيه فهي لا تأتي في الغالب إلا من وجود عين أو نفس ...


وفي اليوم 40 وبعد أنتهائي من قرائتي ونمت أتتني هذه الرؤيا وهي (((فرأيت في منامي انني عروس وفي قاعت افراح ولم يكن هناك اصوات ولا صوت موسيقى او أغاني أو دفوف وان ابي اشترى لي هديه وهي قطعة أرض وان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم هو من أعطاني صك الأرض واوراقها الرسميه )))
وكان تفسيرها "" سعاده وخطبه وزواج وأتباع لسنة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.........


وفعلا" هذا ماكان يحدث معي والحمدلله فأنا أتبع بكل تصرف يبدر مني السنه النبويه ورأيت أثرها الكبير في حياتي ولله الحمد.....


وفي اليوم 41 كانت المفاجئه الكبرى لي وفي ذالك اليوم


وصول أو خطاب إلا بيتنا وتحدث مع أمي بموضوع الزواج وكانت خطبه رسميه ولأول مرة منذ خمس سنين ولا يخفى عليكم شعوري في هذه اللحظه عندما سمعت هذا الخبر أتصلت على أقرب صديقاتي وعرفت بالخبر وجلسنا نبكي على ماحصل لي وأن ربي فتح لي باب مغلق...


ولاكن لم تصدر الموافقه مني على هذا الرجل لأنه بأختصار كان يسعى لأنهاء أوراق طلاق زوجته كما سمعنا وأنه سوف يأخذ منها أبنائها التي تبلغ أعمارهم 3 سنوات وسنتين..


فتركته لوجه الله لكي يكون هناك فرصه لعودة زوجته له ودعوة الله كثيرا" أن يردها له ردا" جميلا" ويجمعها بزوجها وأبنائها الصغار


ولا أستطيع أن أظلم زوجه أو أطفال معي......


ولا يزال لدي شعور قوي بأن ماهو قادم هو الأفضل وظني بالله كبير لا يستطيع مخلوق أن يزلزله وهنا الدافع القوي لي وهو الحديث القدسي


"" أنا عند ظن عبدي بي ""


القصة الثانية 

بالنسبة لسورة البقرة 00 عاصرت تجربة عشت أحداثها مع صديقتي00


صديقتي وصلت لسن ال28 سنة 00 و ما أحد خطبها 00

بالرغم إن أخواتها الاصغر منها متزوجات و منجبات 00ماشاء الله

تبارك الله 00

قررت تسجل ضمن حلقة تحفيظ القرآن الكريم 00 مقررين عليهم

حفظ سورة البقرة و آل عمران 00

وسبحان الله قبل ما تنتهي من إتمام سورة البقرة تقدم لها

عريس حاصل على شهادة كبيرة و مركز اجتماعي و

وظيفي مرموق 00

وماشاء الله الحين متزوجة و مبسوطة وحامل 00

ربي يتمم لها على خير 00

يوم سمعت بقصتها صديقتي الثانية 00

و كانت ميتة على الزواج مع إن عمرها ما تجاوز

24 سنة 00

صارت كل يوم تقرا سورة البقرة 00

لين ماشاء الله تفاجأنا بعقد قرانها 00 و يوم سألناها 00 ضحكت

وقالت السر في سورة البقرة 00

بعد أقل من شهرين من قراءتها انخطبت 00


القصة الثالثة 
أخواتي الحلوات ..........................أنا هذي الفترة عايشة حالة من الذهول
ليه؟
من اللي قاعد يصير لي من سورة البقرة وفضلها العظيييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييييييم عللى حياتي انا واهلي
أنا مشواري مع قراءة سورة البقرة كانت من سنة ونصف كرقيا من العين ولكن كانت متقطعه يعني مرة اقراها ومرررة لا وانقطعت عنها فترررررة طبعا هذا كله بسبب العين اللي كانت ماثرة على دراستي والزواج....................... ....كل خطبه ماتتسهل او ماتتكمل....................... ..المهم اللللللللللللللللللللللين دلتني وحدة من صحباتي جزاها الله الف خير على شريط الدكتور خالد الجبير اللي كلمة رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااائع فيه قليلة
والله والله يابنات من بعد ماسمعتها جاتني قوة ايمان وحماس مو طبيعيه...................هو يتكلم فيه عن اسباب منسية في العلاج والتقرب من الله بالقران والرقيا ويدلل على هذا بقصص حصلت له بمستشفى اظن التخصصي او الامن بالرياض....................... .............طبعا انتوا وانتوا تسمعونه راح تبكون بكى مو طبيعي ليه؟لانكم راح تحسون العظمة والقوة في القران وكيف احنا مهملينه بشكل فظيع(ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب)و(إذا مرضت فهو يشفين)و(استعينوا بالصبر والصلاة وانها كبيرة الا على الخاشعين)والايه العظيمه(وإذا سالك عبادي عني فاني قريب اجيب دعوة الداعي إذا دعان فليستجيبوا لي وليؤمنوا بي لعلهم يرشدون)وقوله تعالى(ادعوني استجب لكم)و(وامن يجيب دعوة المضطر إذا دعاه)كل هذي الأيات تبين لكم عظم الدعاء,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,فمابالكم اذا جمعتوه مع سورة البقرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هذا اللي سويته بعد ماسمعت الشريط وسمعت قصة بنت يحكيها هو انها كلمته تقول له انها مسحورة بتنتحر خلااااااااااااااااااص تعبت وجربت كل العلاجات واظن انها قرت البقرة وراحت للشيوخ لكن مافيه فايدة.................فطلب منها الدكتور خالد انها تقرا سورة البقرة يوميا في ركعتين الليل وتدعي الله فيها بكل خشوع وببكاء وتضرع ..............وترد له ايش يصير
والله العظيم يقول(ومثل مانتوا عارفين ان السحر لا يبطل الا بفكه اذا عرف مكانه او بالرقيا والقران بع مدة لاتقل عن سنه او سنتين)واكيد بعضكم عارف......................فيقو ل كلمتني بعد 3 شهور تقول له:
والله اني شفت وسمعت اللي ماينشاف من اصوات كلاب وبسس وحمير كلها تحاول تمنعها من القراءة والدعاء,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ل كنها مشالله عليها يايمانه استمرت وتقول الحين الحمدالله وباذن الله باحسن عافيه وصحة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!
انا من بعدها قلت باذن الله اني راح ابدا اسويها,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, وكان من حظي انه كانت بدايتي مع بداية العشر الاواخر من رمضان...........إلي يومكم هذا
النتيجه ايش كانت تتوقعون؟
أول شي الدراسة,,,,,,,,,قبل شهرين كنت مضغوطة بشكل مو طبيعي لانهم الغوا السكند ميد تيرم وبدلوها ببحوث وبريزنتيشنز................... ....وطبعا هذا كان كابوس,...................طلع لي 6 برزينتيشنات+3بحوث+3 اختبارات,,,,,,,,,,,,,وووبدون مااذكر ان كل مادة اصعب من الثانيه
والله صرت ادعي يوميا انه ربي يهونها علي ويسهلها من حيث لا احتسب
وفي واحد من البحوث قلبت الدنيا كلها ادور اوراق للقصيدة اللي المفروض احللها لكن مالقيت(طبعا قصيدة باانجليزي)والبحث عليه20درجة............قبل يوم تسليم البحث بيوم والله مااكذب عليكم جتني بنت مااعرفها قالت لي :انا عندي اوراق للقصيدة حقك اذا تبغيها.......بس ادعي لي!
والله ماكذب عليكم يابنات كنت راح ابكي من الفرحة ومن كثر مو انا مو مصدقة مااعرف البنت وبس جتني تعطيني الاوراق عشان ادعي لها !والله رجعت وصليت ركعتين احمدربي ..........انه سهلها لي من حيث لا احتسب
الشي الثاني كان عندي اختبار في مادة هيستوري وهي مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اادة جدا صعبه تتكلم عن تاريخ الانجليز وكيف ان اللغة الانجليزيه تغيرت عن زمان............ززوذي الخرابيط المهم انوا انا الشهر الاول مادخلته وصار الشهر الثاني والميك اب حق الشهر الاول ورا بعض
انا صرت الطم......................كيف راح اذاكرها؟هذي بالفاينل ماتخلصين منها الا باسبوع وياله ياله.......................... ..وقبل المادة عندي اختبار وكم برزينتيشن..................... ...
المهم مثل ماقلت لكم ادعي مع البقرة وركعتين الليل.................والله العظيم اني كنت اقرا وافهم على طول.......................(قول وا مشالله)وانا اقرا اقول مو معقوله !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!سهل لذي الدرجة ؟ولا لسى الصعب ماجا؟والله مثل مااقول لكم بس اقراها قراءة واحفظها على طول........................... ......زوالحمدالله تيسرت لي من حيث لا احتسب والباقي مثلها.....................
اما الشي الثاني اللي صار هو:
انه انا اول مثل ماقلت لكم تصير لي خطب بس ماتتيسر او ماتكمل...........الين الشهر هذا جانا 3 مع بعض كل واحد منهم احسن من الثاني.............والله بدون مبالغة...................وسبحا ن الله آآآآآآآآآآآآآآىخرهم حلمت فيه قبل سنه حلم......................فسرت لي هو وحدة من قرايبي وهي مشالله عليها تفسيرها فظيع اسبوع ويتحقق..................قالت لي خطبوك هالعايلة ولا شي ؟قلت لها لا.......................قالت لي طيب فيه احتمال انهم يخطبون منكم قلت لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اامستحيل............ .لان ماعندهم احد كبير.................اكبر عيالهم بعمري23...........قامت قالت لي خييير ****لله......................و الله مثل مااقولكم............قبل 3 اسابيع تكلموا علي.................وهم ناس نعرفهم طيبين وناس كفوا وولدهم طلع اكبر مني ب4 سنين تخيلوا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!عمره 28وكل شي فيه مشالله زين ويمدحونه واهله وابوه...........وطلعوا اهله بعد مكلمينه عني من زمان بس يستنونه يخلص من دراسته(هو يكمل)...........وكل عايلته تبيني له!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !وانا مررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ررررة مصعوقه
لاني ارتاح لهالناس(نعرفهم)وماتوقعت ابد بحياتي انه ممكن اخذ منهم...............ولا هالولد بالذات
فكلمت البنت اللي قلت لها عن الحلم.....................قلت لها تتذكرين الحلم اللي قلته لك وكذا كذا...........زقالت ايه,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,قلت لها تقدموا لي!
قالت انا كنت عارفة من يوم قلتي لي عن الحلم بس لما شفتك مستبعدة هالشي ماحبيت اشغللك
تخيلوااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااا
فانا الحين قاعدة ادعي انه اذا كان نصيبي ربي يتمم لي و ****لله على خييييييير بس انتوا ادعوا لي,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,وانا ناويه انه باذن الله من اليوم ورايح مستحيل اترك البقرة او ركعتين الليل......................... ......
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ +++++++++++++++
طريقتي في قراءة سورة البقرة
اقرا سورة البقرة كااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااامله في ركعتين الليل بعد الساعة 2 الليل...........لان الله سبحانه وتعالى ينزل الى اسلماء الدنيا في هذا الوقت من الليل ويقول:هل من تائب فاتوب عليه.هل من داع فاستجيب له,هل من مستغفر فاغفر له
فيبدا مشواري اقرا ال100 ايه الاولى في الركعة الاولى.................وال100 ايه الثانية في الركعه الثانيه,,,,,,,,,,,واكمل باقي السورة في ركعة الوتر..............
ادعي في اول ركعة ورا ح اكتبه لكم....................وبعدين بعد مااخلص ارقي نفسي واحصن نفسي
كيف؟
اقرا سورة الفاتحة7مرات+المعوذات3مرات+ادع يه الرقيا وانفث على نفسي
على فكرة تقدرين تدعين بنيتك على البعيد.................يعني تنوين القراءة لك ولأهلك او اي شخص
وهذي الطريقة سوتها وحدة من صحباتي,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,والل ه كانت هي وامها في مشاكل مايعلمها الا ربي....................وامها كانت قاسية معها شوي ولا تسمعها كلام حلو...................قرتها بس اربعة ايام....................وتقول لي قسما بالله انه كانه سحر!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!امي تغيرت معاملتها معي!
تقول امس جايه اعطيها ابرة السكر وطاحت العلبه وانكسرت..............تقول جلست اقول معليش يامي اسفة والله ماكنت اقصد........................قا مت قالت لها امها ماعليه حبيبتي فدوة لك!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!تقول انا تنحت بالعادة تهزأني تهاوشني
هذا شي..........................شي ثاني تقول لي صارت تمدحني!تقول لها انتي جميلة بس لو تسون كا وتهتمين شوي........................... .وهي اول قبل 4 ايام والفترة اللي قبلها دايم كانت تحطمها ولا تمدحها ........................لدرجة ان البنت تقول احس اني مو بنتها!
فهذا اللي صار معها تخيلوا من4 ايام بس تقراها عاى نفسها وتنوي امها بالقرايه معها

يتبــــع ...



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## LADY LOVE

القصة الـرابعة
قصة حدثت لقريبة صديقتي....هي فتاة تأخرت عن الزواج ووصلت الى سن الأربعينات...وكانت تعيش مع والدها المسن والخدم في منزل كبير
وكانت موظفة غير انها كانت تعاني من بعض المشاكل وتعقد بعض امورها...فسمعت عن فضل سورة البقرة وبدأت بقراءتها رغبة في اجرها وبركتها
واستمرت في قراءتها فترة معينة...وفي احدى المرات اثناء قراءتها..سمعت صوت قوي مخيف...واصبح من بالمنزل يبحث عن مصدر الصوت
ولم يجدو شيئا..حتى اذا وصلو فناء المنزل ..وجدو احد اشجار المنزل مقلوعة من مكانها وارتمت بعيد... وقد خلفت حفرة نتيجة اقتلاعها من جذورها
ووجدو تحتها طلاسم واحجبة سحر...وتم الاتصال باحد المشايخ واخبرهم طريقة ابطالها...وبعدها بشهر تمت خطبتها وتيسر كثير من امرها والحمدلله
وكل هذا وهي ماتعرف اصلا انها كانت مسحورة...سبحان الله


القصة الخامسة 
كنا نتحدث انا واختي عن فضل سورة البقرة واثر بركتها...واتفقنا انا وهي ان نبدا بقراءتها ..ثم كان ان غفيت اختي ونامت بعد حديثنا
وخرجت انا من الغرفة...وبعد ساعات قليلة جائتني فزعة...وهي تقول انها حلمت بامراة من الجن....تهددها في حال انها قرأت البقرة
وتقول ( ان حاولتي قراءة البقرة انتي او احد من اهلك ستجدين الأذى مالا تتمنينه)
اختي خافت وتراجعت عن فكرتها..وبعد تشجيع مني مستمر.... بدات في قراءتها بعد صلاة الظهر في احد الأيام
وحين وصلت للصفحه الــ12.....احست بغثيان مستمر...وركضت الى الحمام...واستفرغت مادة سوداء اللون
والحمدلله بدانا بالمواظبة عليها بين فترة وأخرى


القصة السادسة 
ليوم زارتنا صديقه للوالده وكانت لها بنت مسكينه دائم تجهض وماتكمل حملها..
وبشرتنا اليوم انها انجبت ولد..فسألتها هل بنتك استعملت مثبتات الحمل؟؟
قالت لا والله انا اعلمك وش استعملت..قالت كل يوم تقرأ سورة البقره مرتين..
والله من اليوم اللي علمت فيه انها حامل حتى لحظه الولاده..
تقرأ البقره وتنفث على نفسها وتنفث في كأس ماء وتشربه صباحا ومساءا..
سبحان الله والله لا اطباء ولاادويه فقط سورة البقره..


القصة السابعة 
خبركم بقصه نستفيد منها كلنا الا وهى .....وحده كانت داعيه وتروح اماكن تسوى محاضرات وانشطه ومن هذا النوع ...جاء زوجها وقالها خلاص انا مابغاك تسوين هذى المحاضرات ابيك تجلسين فى البيت هى زعلت فى البدايه وخبرت صاحبتها..وقالتلها صاحبتها زوجك اولا....قالت طيب وجلست فى البيت ....البيت هى وبناتها الكبار فى البيت فقط .....وبناتها كبار لكن ولا احد خطبهن المهم يوم يومين طفشت ....اتفقو البنات انهم يسوون جلسه ذكر
ومن خلالها يحفظون سوره البقره ..المهم صارو كل يوم يسوون هالجلسه وحفظ مع بعض وتسميع وترجيع .....المهم ويوم وهم جالسين يحفظون ويرددون
فى سوره البقره ...الا صوت انفجاااااااااااااااااااااااااا اار قوى فى البيت ....قام الكل يدور فى البيت ...مالقو شئ بعدها اتصلو فى ابوهم وخبروه.......جاء ابوهم ودورو كلهم وجدو حفره صغيره فى الارض فى مجلس الرجال ...والبساط متشقق لما الابو جاب اصحابه من الدعاه اخبرهم بالى صار قام المعلم حقهم الشيخ وقالهم ابى اعرف وش كنتم تسوون وقتها .....قام الكل وقال ماكن نسوى شئ فقط جالسين نذكر الله قال الشيخ الا فيه شئ كنتم تقلونه قالووووو الا!!!.........قال اكيد كنتو تقرون سوره البقره ..او التوبه..او ال عمران ..قالو ايه كنا نردد سوره البقره ......بعدها الشيخ اخبرهم بوجود سحر فى البيت ولكنه انفجرررررررررررر ماتحملو الشياطين السوره وترديدها يوميااا وانفجر ...سبحان الله..وبعدها بفتره الزوج قال لزوجته ليش انتى وقفتى على المحاضرات !! واخبرتها انه هو رفض قال لا انا ابيك ترجعين ..سبحان الله ...وكانت تقول بوجود مشاكل مع زوجها بكثره وانتهت ......والبنات الكبار انخطبوووو.........سبحان الله


القصة الثامنة
ستفيدو من هالقصة بعد :
وتلك قصة أسرة عانت من مشكلة تتعلق بعدم انتظام الكهرباء في المنزل الذي تسكنه ، وقام الأخصائيون والفنيون بمعاينة المكان دون تحديد أية أسباب معلومة لتلك الظاهرة ، وطرأت فكرة لإحدى الفتيات ممن يسكن هذا المنزل بقراءة سورة البقرة ، وحال انتهاء الفتاة من ذلك ، بدأت النيران تشتعل في أنحاء المنزل وجوانبه ،
( قلت معلوم أن البيت الذي تقرأ فيه سورة البقرة لا يقريه شيطان كما ثبت في الصحيح ، وقراءة هذه السورة العظيمة تؤثر بطريقة تتأذى منها الأرواح الخبيثة فتنصرف هاربة من البيت وفي ذلك دلالة على تأثير ونفع هذه السورة بطبيعة وكنه لا يعلمه إلا الله سبحانه وتعالى ) ، ومن هنا وبسبب تعرض الأرواح الخبيثة للإيذاء الشديد من جراء هذا الفعل ، بدأ الإيذاء يشتد على أهل البيت وساكنيه ، وعانت تلك الأسرة معاناة شديدة ، وقد تبين بعد ذلك بأن المنزل وأهله قد تعرضا لسحر من قبل الخادمة التي غادرت المملكة منذ فترة وجيزة .
وبدأت مرحلة العلاج في إقامة الحجة بالدليل والبرهان على عمار هذا المنزل ، وطرح كثير من الأمور الاعتقادية ، أو المتعلقة بالشريعة والدين ومن ثم استخدام أسلوب الترهيب والترغيب وقراءة بعض الآيات الدالة على ذلك ، والتركيز على أن هذا الفعل والإيذاء يعتبر من الظلم الذي حرمه الله سبحانه وتعالى ، وبعد فترة هدأ كل شيء بفضل الله سبحانه وكرمه ومنه ، ومن الأمور العجيبة والغريبة التي حصلت بعد ذلك ، أن إحدى الفتيات سمعت بعد منتصف الليل بقليل صوت أذان ، فاعتقدت أنها تتوهم ذلك ، إلى أن سمع أخوها ما سمعت فحمدت الله سبحانه وتعالى وأثنت عليه .
وبعد ذلك وبفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى ثم بصبر هذه العائلة الكريمة ، فرج الله عنهم كربتهم ، وعاد البيت إلى سابق عهده ينعم بالأمن والاطمئنان والسلام ، فلله الحمد والمنة ، والله تعالى أعلم .


القصة التاسعة 
قصة أخرى لأحدى الأخوات : بتكلم لكم عن تجربتي مع سورة البقرة
نصحتني اخت الله يجازيها خير ويرزقها الذرية الصالحة
اني اقرأها كل يوم
واتفقنا إن نوزعها على ثلاث اوقات باليوم الظهر والعصر والليل
في هذا الوقت كنت اعاني من مشاكل مع زوجي
وكان عندي شك في زوجي
وغيرة بشكل رهيب
كانت بتدمر حياتي
ودوم يتأخر برى البيت
وقاسي قلبة عليي
كنت احس إن خلاص زواجنا ما بيستمر
وكانت عندي مشاكل صداع ليل نهار ما يفارقني
وآلام بطن غريبة عجيبة
المهم
وصلت على قرأة القرآن فترة معينة وكنت احس بشعور غريب عمري ما حسيتة
إلى درجة كنت شوي وابكي من الشعور اللي يصير لي
كنت احس برهبة غريبة
وواحس مثل لو اني اطير
مثل لو إن جسمي خفيف
والله وما اكذب عليكم
المشاكل اللي بيني وبين زوجي اختف نهائياً
والله وايام كنت اقرأ سورة البقرة ومواصلة عليها زوجي رجع البيت مو متأخر
وبعد وجع الرأس نسيتة
وشكي في زوجي خلاص راح ولا غيرة ولا شك ولا مشاكل
والحمدلله
وللحين تأثير سورة البقرة محاوطني
واحس براحة كل ما تذكر شعوري وانا اقرا سورة البقرة
ولأني اتمنى الذرية الصالحة
راح اواصل في القراءة


القصة العاشرة 
الحمدلله كنت اصحى لقيام الليل و اقرا سورة البقرة و استمر لوقت الفجر اصليه و انام
كنت ادعو ربي يرزقني البيت و الوظيفة و ان يسخر لي زوجي
انوي الدعاء في قلبي قبل ما اقرا و خلال القراءة ادعو بحرارة و بعد ختم السورة ادعو بحرارة و ابكي لان هذه الامور جدا جدا منغصة حياتي
و الحمدلله
البيت اللي عجبني كثير اشتريناه
و زوجي
و الحمدلله مثل ما تمنيت
والوظيفة في اخبار مطمنه عنها باذن الله
صدقوني ما ببالغ لما بذكر افضالها
على الاقل بتحس نفسيتك بتهدا و بتحس براحة و بتوكل امرك لله
بس في نقطة بحب انبه لها
في بعض من يقراوا فقط بهدف تحقيق الرغبة او الدعاء
و اذا حصل تاخير او حتى تحقق لهم ما دعوا به تركوا القراءة
لااااااااااااا
هذا اكبر خطا
لازم نحط في البال اننا نقرا القران تقرب لله سبحانه و تعالى اولا
و نقراه بهدف تحقيق ما ندعوا اليه ثانيا
عسى الله ان وفقنا جميعا و يحقق لنا ما في نفوسنا
امين

----------


## LADY LOVE

القصة 11
حدث بينها و بين زوجها نفور غريب .. و أصبحا لا يطيقان بعضهما بعضا .. فجأة هكذا و بدون سبب واضح .. بالرغم من حبهما الشديد و علاقتهما القوية .. و عندما أحست بأن حياتها الزوجية والأسرية ستنهار .. ماذا فعلت؟؟
ذهبت إلى بيت الله الحرام .. وصعدت إلى أعلى دور هناك .. و كان ذلك في الثلث الأخير من الليل .. وصلت قيام الليل بسورة البقرة كاملة .. و لله الحمد .. وفي نفس اليوم .. ذهب النفور .. وعادت المياه إلى مجاريها ..
التوجه إلى الله .. والتضرع إليه .. وخاصة في الثلث الأخير من الليل .. حيث يكون الله قريبا من عباده .. فتهفو الروح إلى بارئها تناجيه وتتضرع إليه .. من أسباب استجابة الدعاء .. قال تعالى:
{وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُواْ لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُواْ بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ }البقرة186

القصة 12
زميلتي تحكيني عن زميلتها
تقول هذه الزميلة تزوجت ومبسوطة مرررررررررررررررة مع زوجها لكن مارزقها الله بأطفال
وكان السبب هي وراحت مستشفيات وحاولت تتعالج وماخلت ولا مستشفى كبير ولا صغيروالكل يقول لها
الأمل ضعييف جدا وظلت على هذا الحال 7 سنوات
وصفوا لها خبير أعشاب في لبنان وقالوا لها هذا خبير وشاطر مرة وراح تخلفين بإذن الله وسافرت لبنان وفعلا قابلت الخبير ووصف لها أعشاب وأدوية بقيمة 5آلاف ريال ودفعتها وقالت مو مشكلة المهم طفل قال لها الخبير الأعشاب راح أجيبها من برا لبنان فالأفضل إنك ترجعين السعودية ونحنا نرسلها لك قالت مايخالف وجات السعودية وتنتظر الأدوية في هذه الأثناء كلمتها زميلة لها وبدأت صاحبتنا تحكيلها معاناتها قالت ليه ماتقرأين سورة البقرة أنا سمعت كثير يقولون إنهر رائعة في مثل هذه الحالات جربي وإن شاء الله ماتندمين وهذا قرآن وطيب
فعلاصاحبتنا قامت تقرأ سورة البقرة كل ليلة في القيام وما جاء اليوم الثاني عشر من بداية قراءتها الإ وحست نفسها كأنها مسخنة ومرهقة وعلى بالها إنها أكلت شي قلب معدتها وظل الحال معها أسبوع وتروح تكشف الآ والدكتورة تقول لها :
مبرووك انتي حامل.... كل هذا والأعشاب مابعد وصلتها

القصة 13
فتاة بلغ عمرها (26) ولم يتقدم أي أحد لخطبتها ؟؟؟
رأت أختنا بالله رؤيا ، وعندما فسرتها عند احد المشايخ الأفاضل قال لها : إن علاجها هو السر العجيب ( سورة البقرة ) .... فأخذت تقوم الليل يوميا بسورة البقرة ، ثم أخذت تقرأها مع أذكار الصباح والمساء ، بمعنى أنها كانت تقرأها ثلاث مرات يوميا ....
ولم يخيب الرحمن الرحيم ظنها ...
فسرعان ماطرق بابها شاب صالح ..
الكل كان يثني على أخلاقه وعلى مركزه ...
كانت أخيتنا ترضى بالقليل ، ولكن أكرم الأكرمين رزقها فوق ماتتمنى

----------


## LADY LOVE

القصة 14
بعد ما خلصت قراءتها حسيت بنام براحة اكتر اول ماكنت بعرف انام إلا
بعد ما اقرا دعاء النوم واية الكرسي
احس بتغير في اشياء كثيرة والحمدلله
قلت المشاكل مع زوجي
كثرت احلامي الحلوة

القصة 15
عانيت الكثير من المشاكل في العمل ومنها تاخر الترقية...مشاكل دائمة مع المدير ....ضغط العمل ..
استمريت على قراءتها في صلاة القيام الساعة ال12 تقريبا حتى استطيع النوم للاستيقاظ للدوام
بعد فترة ..اتصلو علي من الادارة العليا...وقد تم ترقيتي ونقلي الى درجة ارفع وبمكان مريح اكثر

القصة 16
انا اقولكم انا داومت عليها ثلاث ايام بعدين انقطعت لاسباب مو بيدي المهم اول يوم نمت و انا مرتاحة مرة و ثاني يوم اسمعت خبر كنت انتظره من زمان و ثالث يوم ربنا سهل امور خطوبتي و ربنا يقدم اللي فيه الخير بس اهم شيء انه الواحد منا يخلي في باله انه قراءة السورة لله مو علشان الشيء اللي في باله يعني يحاول قد ما يقدر يريح باله و يخلص نيته و ربنا يوفق الجميع
انا سمعت الكثير من الشيوخ يوصون بقراءتها يوميا

القصة 17
فيه وحدة من طرف أختى ثقة ........ تقول جاها سرطان وكان منتشر بجسمها
بدت تقرأ سورة البقرة كااااااااااااااملة فى الثلث الأخيررررر من الليل
استمرت شهرين وشفيت شفاء تاااااام من السرطان
وتقول مازالت مستمرة على قرأتها تقريبا لها ست شهور

القصة 18
فأنا متزوجه من أكثر من كم سنه وبعد زواجي بشهرين حملت والحمدلله واستمر الحمل ثلاث شهور ولم يظهر نبض الجنين واضطررت لاجهاضه وانتظرت سنه دون علاج أو شيئ ولم أحمل وبعد سنه بدأت أبحث عن العلاج وقمت بعمل كل التحاليل أنا وزوجي ولم يكن هناك مانع من الحمل من أي من الطرفين وجربت كل انواع الأدويه المنشطه والأبر وذهبت لكل دكتور يوصف لي أنه جيد حتى مرت أكثر من سنه وانا ابحث الى ان بدأت افقد الأمل وتعبت من ليالي السهر والتفكير والبكاء لم اترك وسيله الا وجربتها حتى الطب الشعبي والدايات وووووووالى ما لا نهايه الى ان وجدت نفسي في ليله قمت الساعه الثالثه فجر الجمعه وانا ابكي من شوقي للأطفال بالذات انو جربت طعم الأمومه وانكسرت فرحتي لما اجهضت المهم قمت واتوضيت وقريت سورة البقره بنية انو ربنا يرزقني الذريه الصالحه وبعدها حسيت براحه واحساس غريب احساس بالأمل مختلط بالعزم والأصرار سبحان الله واستمريت اقرأها كل يوم الساعه ثلاته الفجر وعدا الشهر و عدا اسبوع فقلت في قلبي يالله ما راح أخسر لو عملت تحليل لأني متعوده اعمله ويطلع سالب بس يومتها اتفاجأت بأنه موجب واني حامل ..ياالله سنين من العذاب والعلاجات والأدويه والأبر والدايات ووووو........
ويوم ما تركت كل دي الأشياء والتجأت لله بسورة البقره من دون علاج أحمل بسهوله والحمدلله
من يومها للآن وانا لم اترك سورة البقره كل فجر جمعه وأكثر من الأستغفار والله يتمملي يارب وسامحوني على التطويل في الكلام بس حبيت تشاركوني الأستفاده

----------


## LADY LOVE

القصة 19
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
انا بالنسبه لي احيانا احس بضيق ومشاكل مالها اول من تالي مع زوجي ومره سمعت من وحده مجربه قرات سورة البقره لمدة ثلاث ايام متتاليه لها مفعول،المهم لماجات الساعه 2بعد منتصف اليل بديت اقرا سورة البقره وانا اصلي في ركعتين اوركعه قريت جزئين وحسيت شعور غريب كأن قلبي يرجف بسرعه والركعه الثانيه كملت باقي السوره وفي اخر صفحه بدا جسمي كله يهتز وكان شي يقولي وقفي بس واصلت القراه وحسيت كأن احد رايح جاي وراي وصارت اطول صوتي في القراه لحد ماخلصت وحسيت بهدواء وسكينه ونامت نومه مره حلوه ، والليله اللي بعدها نفس الشي بس الاشيا هذي تكررت في الليله الثانيه اكثر ، والليله الثالثه الحمد لله خفت كل هذي الاشياء ولله الحمد حسيت المشاكل تقريبا انتهت والضيقه راحت ولله الحمد وان شاءالله راح اكررها مره ثانيه لان بصراحه مفعولها سبحان الله غريب وسريع وماراح احد يعرف الا اللي يجربها وتقبلو تحياتي

القصة 20
اخواتي ... انا من فتره مستمرة على سورة البقرة بالصباح والمساء فسبحان الله كثير اشياء تيسرت لي
وانفتحت لي ابواب الخير من وين ماعرف .حتى اهلي لاحظوا علي بياض غير طبيعي في بشرتي ونور
اخوي الوحيد الي عرف السبب لانه مدين وله بصيرة نافذه وقال لي هالشي من القران وتمسكج فيه
وقبل كنت احس بضيق وعسر وتعاملي مع اهلي كله بمشاحنات وضاربه لكن الحين الحمدلله للاحسن كلنا سمن على عسل ..... كثير كثير اشياء صارت لي ومنها امور خطبتي كنت قبل كل ما انخطب او حد يتكلم يبي يخطبني يصير شي يمنع لكن من بعد ما تمسكت بسورة البقرة .ماشاء الله الكل يبيني كان لكن انا اخترت الاحسن وهو الانسان الدين الملتزم الله عوضني بخير .... وجتني فترة تركت قرايتها انقلبت الامور راس على عقب كادت تنلغي هالخطبه بس رب العالمين ذكرني اني ماقريت هالسورة لانها هي الي فتحت لي ابواب الخير بعد الله وبفضله والله رب العزة والجبروت هو المسبب لها والنعم بالله


القصة 21
اقولكم عن بنت جيرانا
والله كل مااتذكرها افرح لها كثير هى وخواتها كانوا غافلات ومن الى يسمعون اغانى وكانوا كل الخطاطيب يجون لاختها الصغيره وهى لأ
مع انها جميله تضايقت
ومره من المرات قعدت تقرا وتشغل سوره البقره مده اسبوع الله لا يكذبني او اسبوعين وسبحان الله جا وخطبها مطوع انسان متدين طيب
حاله الماديه زينه واحسن من حالتهم
وتزوجته من شهر
تقول بفضل الله ثم بسبب البقره اشغلها بالقارئ طول النهار واقرئها


القصة 22
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله من احد الأخوة في المنتدى
أنا عندي قصة واقعية و متأكدة من صحتها لأاقصى حد و الحمد لله أنا و الكذب 2
لنا جارة لم تلد منذ 13سنة في يوم من الأيام وجدت عند باب منزلها هدية لمولود
اكتشفت بعد مدة أنها من طرف فتاة من عائلتها كانت تحاول ابتزازها
و مرة سمعت للشيخ سالم على قناة الناس فوائد سورة البقرة
قرأتها لمدة شهر وقت الفجر و زوجها كان يصلي الفجر في جماعة
و في يوم من الأيام ذهبت الى عرس و رقصت كما حلى لها و أحست بوجع و كانت المفاجئة
أخبرها الطبيب أنها حامل
و الأن ابنها عنده سنة و يملأ عليهم البيت بعدما كان منزلهم موحش و الحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## LADY LOVE

القصة 23
عن نفسي ..
كنت ابي احمل ..لكن المفاجاه كانت عند اكبر بروفيسور في بريطانيا..وطبيبه من اكبر الاطباء في بريطانيا..بعد كل الفحوصات كانت المفاجاه (بصراحه انصدمت من النتيجه )
ما اطول عليكم..
قال البروفيسور لا يمكن انك تحملين ابد وانسي هذا الموضوع (مع اني عندي ولد عمره2.5 )
المهم..
انهرت طبعا ونسيت كل شي بالعالم وصارت مشكلتي هي همي الوحيد ..ما انام..ما آكل..
كان زوجي منهار مثلي .. وكان يخفف عني..
ومره كنت عند صديقه عزيزه جدا على قلبي (وكان هذا بعد يوم من النتيجه)
قالت ليش ما تقرين البقره وتقمين الليل وتدعين ان الله يفرج عنك همك ويكذب كلام الاطباء
لم قالت لي هذا الكلام ( كانه صفعه جت على وجهي)
وانتبهت..
((اشفيكي نسيت ربك)) قلت في سري
وعطتني كتاب للادعيه
المهم قريت البقره كل يومين وقمت الليل ودعيت ربي
تصدقون شو صار .. وكم المده اللي استمرت على البقره والقيام والدعاء



ما راح تصدقون......!!!!!



اسبوعين فقط....!!!!!

وقررت افحص عند طبيبه اخرى...(يمكن يكون في خطا قبل)
وفحصت ... وكانت المفاجاه الثانيه!!!
قالت : عندك بويضه راح تنزل قريب
يومين ونزلت الدوره اللي كانت متاخره 50 يوم
وبعد هذي الدوره حملت عادي بدون علاج...!!!!


ادركت ساعتها عظمة وقدرة ربي في سورة البقره وقيام الليل

القصة 24
اخواتى اكتب لكم تجربه خالتى

وان شاء الله تتفائلون كل الخير فيها
هذا الله يسلمكم خالتى وصلت سن الثلاثين وهى مو متزوجه وحالتها صعبت حيييل بلبيت
وكانت بس تشكي وتبكي امى وانا قلنا لها نصيحه قومى الليل وربج يفرجها
وذكرنا لها كذا مثال وهى تتكاسل
لما طبقت الثلاثين عدل قامت وقامت تقوم الليل تقول اقل شي ركعتين ومع اى سوره من السور القراان
وادعى وتركت ذنب هى غافله عنه الا وهو نمص الحواجب
اشياء بسيطه لها تاثير كبير علينا وحنا ما ندري او متناسين لها
المهم وبعد ثلاث شهور سبحان الله جا خيره الناس تخطبها
اول شي رجل كبير ورفضته
وبعده باسبوع صبي شاااب ورفضته لاسبابها
والثالثه بعدهم باسبوعين ثبتت بحمدلله وتزوجته
وسبحان الله جا خبر خطبتها على كل من سمع صدمه والله لغايه زفتها مو مصدقين
والحمدلله الحين الله رزقها بولد قمر

القصة 25
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..... اخواتي في الله رجعت اليوم لكم وقلبي ملئ بالفرحه والرضا واريد ان اقص عليكم قصتي والله انها قصتي لا سمعتها من احد ولاقرآتها في احد المنتديات من شهر تقريبآ وانا مواظبه على الوتر وقراءة سورة البقره والاستغفار والصدقه بنية الزواج ولله الحمد في يوم الاربعاء تقدم شاب لخطبتي ولكن لظروف سكنه وانه في مدينه بعيده عننا رفضو اهلي تزويجي وفي يوم الجمعه افاجأ بأحد صديقات امي تتصل عليها وتريد خطبتي لشاب تعرفه ولله يابنات والله اني سجدت سجود شكرلله عندما علمت بالأمر انها المره الاولى في حياتي اشعر ان الله معي قريب مجيب سميع يااااااااااااااااااااارب مااكرمك ادعوووولي ربي يتمم عليا موضوع الخطبه ويرضيني به ويرضيه بي لأني في حاجة الزواج من رجل صالح ادعولي فدعائكم لي في ظهر الغيب مستجاب ان شاءالله ويارب كلكم تفرحو بإستجابة دعواتكم ولا تيئسوا ان الله كريم

----------


## LADY LOVE

القصة 26
كان في وحده عندها 3 بنات .. كل بنت فيها بلا

وحده مطلقه
وحده معلقه
وحده جنه ما تتزوج عنست او شغله جذي مو ذاكره بالضبط

و الام بعد عندها مشاكل و هموم .. يعني الاربع مو مترقعين ..

سألت وحده من الداعيات للخير

و قالتها عن حالها .. فطلبت منها تقرا سورة البقره اهيا و بناتها كل يوم بدون انقطاع لمدة 40 يوم و لي خلصت تكلمها


فبعد 40 يوم كلمتها و قالتلها انهم مواضبين عليها ..

قالت لها ردي اقريها بعد 40 يوم

ولما ردتلها قالت لها انه في شي غريب صار انه اهيا و بناتها كلهم حلمو انه اختها مريضه ..

قالت لها اقروها بعد 40 يوم و رديلي

ردت لها و قالتلها انه صار شي اغرب انه الحلم تحقق و اختها صارت مريضه بمرض خطير

جان تقولها اختج اللي سحرتج انتي و بناتج و وقفت حالهم ..

و بقرأة سورة البقره انقلب السحر عليها ..


سبحان الله شوفي عظمتها ..

و الامثال واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد

القصه 27
معجزة سورة البقره
السلام عليكم
بنات جبت حكايتين وحدة حصلت مع زميلة والثانية حصلت معي شخصيا عسى الله يوفقكم ويسعدكم وأنا معكم قولو آميييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييين واسمعوا السالفة :

يوم السبت الماضي كنت في العمل وجلست زميلتي تحكيني عن زميلتها واسمعوا القصة زين
تقول هذه الزميلة تزوجت ومبسوطة مرررررررررررررررة مع زوجها لكن مارزقها الله بأطفال
وكان السبب هي وراحت مستشفيات وحاولت تتعالج وماخلت ولا مستشفى كبير ولا صغيروالكل يقول لها
الأمل ضعيييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ييييييييييييييف جدا وظلت على هذا الحال 7 سنوات
وصفوا لها خبير أعشاب في لبنان وقالوا لها هذا خطيييييييييييييييييييييييير مرة وراح تخلفين بإذن الله وسافرت لبنان وفعلا قابلت الخبير ووصف لها أعشاب وأدوية بقيمة 5آلاف يال ودفعتها وقالت مو مشكلة المهم طفل قال لها الخبير الأعشاب راح أجيبها من برا للبنان فالأفضل إنك ترجعين السعودية ونحنا نرسلها لك قالت مايخالف وجات السعودية وتنتظر الأدوية في هذه الأثناء كلمتها زميلة لها وبدأت صاحبتنا تحكيلها معاناتها قالت ليه ماتقرأين سورة البقرة أنا سمعت كثير يقولون إنهر رائعة في مثل هذه الحالات جربي وإن شاء الله ماتندمين وهذا قرآن وطيب
فعلاصاحبتنا قامت تقرأ سورة البقرة كل ليلة في القيام وما جاء اليوم الثاني عشر من بداية قرائتها الإ وحست نفسها كأنها مسخنة وبس تستفرغ ( الله يكرمكم ) وعلى بالها إنها أكلت شي قلب معدتها وظل الحال معها أسبوع وتروح تكشف الآ والدكتورة تقول لها :


مبرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر رررررررررررررررررررر رررررررررررررررررررروك أنت حامل

تخيلوا تقول وربي طحت وماعاد قدرت أوقف من الفرحة
لعلمكم هذا كله صار والدواء ماجاء من لبنان

اش رأيكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


أما القصة الثانية
فاكرين قصة أختي الكبيرة اللي عمرها 35 سنة وتقدم لها واحد وأهلي رفضوه لأنه ساكن في منطقة ثانية ؟؟؟



كمان كانت أختي نفسها موظفة في شركة وتركتها لمضايقات كثيرة فيها وكان عندها اكتئاب مرة جيت وحكيتها عن القصة السابقة وزي ماقلت يوم السبت هذا الماضي يعني مرررررررررررره قريب
وقلت لها عن فضل سورة البقرة وإني كمان دايما أقرأ في النت عن فضلها وغيره وقررت إنه تقرأها وبدأت من يوم السبت في الليل وإلى الآن

تخيلوا وش صار ؟؟؟؟
وربي يابنات يمكن ماتصدقون ويحق لكم لأنه شي صعب يتصدق مع إنه مافي بعيد على الله لكن صعب نصدقه بعقولنا الضعيفة لكن والله العظيم هذا اللي حصل


اتصلت أمس حرمة وكلمت أمي تبغى تخطب أختي لولدها المهندس اللي عمره ماتزوج وأعطت أمي التفاصيل وحددت معاها موعد وقالت سمعنا إنكم بيت طيب وودنا نراحمكم في فلانة قامت أمي حاولت تتصل بناس تعرفهم من بعيد عن الولد قالو لا يفوتكم إنسان من المسجد للبيت ومن البيت للمسجد محترم ويخاف الله وأمه تدعي له ليل نهار
وراح أخوي اليوم لمكان عمله قالوا له من خيرة الشباب والله يبارك لكم ويابختكم إنه بيراحمكم ، أمي وأبوي مررررررررررة انبسطوا بالكلام اللي سمعوه وأصلا حسينا في الموضوع تيسير فظيع مع إنه توه جديد وأختي الآن بدأت تستخير وإن شاء الله بتوافق لأني حاستها مرة مبسوطة

والله العظيم زي ماأقول لكم يابنات لدرجة أختي صارت خايفة تقول أنا مؤمنة بالقرآن بس ماتخيلت إن الفرج بيجي خلال 4 أيام
وتقول لو أحد قص علي القصة ماصدقت فكيف إنها تحصل معاية ؟؟

لا والسالفة ماانتهت على كذا كلمها اليوم المكتب عشان تداوم بدل وحدة أخذت إجازة استثنائي وبراتب ممتااااااااااااااااااز ولمدة فصل دراسي واحد

شفتوا يابنات ربنا قد أيش كريم وما يعجزه أي شي ورحمته وسعت كل شي ؟ الله يقدرنا على العمل الصالح وعلى شكر النعم المتتالية

----------


## LADY LOVE

القصة 28
انا اقرا سورة البقره صار لي تقريبا 3 اسابيع مره باليوم وعلى طول استغفر
بقول لكم شنو صار معاي خلال هالفترة علشان تتعضون

كنت امر بظروف صعبه وكنت شاكه بشي وتقريبا على يقين منه وما كنت اقدر اواجه إللي جدامي بهالشي خايفه حجتي ضعيفه وكانت حالتي النفسيه جدا صعبه وما كانت اهدأ إلا بقراة البقره كامله ومرات أقرأها مرتين سبحان الله كان هالشيء يمسح على قلبي ويصبرني ويقويني طبعا مع كثرة الدعاء لحل مشكلتي وكثرة الاستغفار وقيام الليل وقبل يومين تعبت نفسيتي حييييل فقلت خلاص مايبيلها نطرة لازم اواجه الشخص إللي مأذيني وتمت المواجهه والله اني كنت انا منصدمه من هدوئي ما كنت اصرخ ولا كنت ابكي وكان الكلام يطلع من شفايفي بكل ترتيب كأن في احد يسندني واقف معاي والله العظيم ، وإللي جدامي على طول وبدون اي مشاكل اعترف بحجم الاذى إللي سببه لي وماكان عنده اي حجه مع العلم بأنه من الاشخاص إللي الواحد مايقد عليهم بسرعه يلفون ويدورون ويخلون إللي جدامهم اهوا الغلطان ، الحمدلله كنت اواجههم كأن معاي جنووووود ايه والله كنت فرحانه معنى الاعتراف من الطرف الثاني كان يجرح ومو اي جرح جرح قوي بس حسيت احساس حلو بان الله فعلا معاي وساندني وقواني ، كنت كل ما اسكت بيني وبين ربي احمد ربي على هالهدوء إللي آنه فيه وان بين لي الحقيقه وخلا إللي جدامي يعترف بكل سهوله ويقول لي انا غلطان واي شي تبينه أنا حاضر ّ!!!!!!!

وهذا كل بفضل رب العالمين وقراءة البقره والاسغفار
بنات ما اوصيكم لا تلجئون لأي احد في مشاكلكم إلا للحبيب بالدعاء وقراءة القرآن والاستغفار

القصة 29
انا احب اقرا البقرة من زمان وواظبت على قراءتها 40 يوم ولما خلصت حسيت اني راح افقد متعه كبيرة في حياتي لاني وقت قراءتها احس بصفاء وسكينه رهيبة فقررت اعيد قراءتها مرة اخري وما تزوجت الا لما واظبت على قراءتها

القصة 30
هذه القصة يرويها الشيخ أسامة المعاني يقول
ذكر لي أحد الإخوة الأفاضل أن زوجته كانت تعاني من أعراض وآلام منذ فترة من الزمن ، وقد راجعت أكثر من معالج بالرقية الشرعية حيث بينوا أنها تعاني من السحر بناء على اعتقاد ظني ، واستمرت الأخت الفاضلة بالرقية الشرعية بعد أن وكلت أمرها إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى ، وذات يوم قرأت في جريدة المسلمون عن امرأة كانت تعاني من هذا الداء الخطير – السحر – وبناء على توصية من أحد المعالِجين قامت في الثلث الأخير من الليل بركعتين قرأت فيهما سورة البقرة كاملة ، وبعد أن انتهت من ذلك ، استفرغت مادة غريبة ، وقد شفيت بإذن الله تعالى ، يقول الأخ : فما كان من زوجتي إلا أن فعلت مثلما فعلت تلك المرأة ، وبفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى استفرغت مادة خضراء غريبة وشفيت بإذنه تعالى
يتبـــع

----------


## عذاري الدار

اللهم اختم ايامنا بذكرك وطاعتك وحسن عبادتك

جزاج الله خير
يعطيج العافية

----------


## لمسة فن99

سبحان الله 

يزااااج الله خير ..

----------


## موزاني 22

يزااااج الله خير

----------


## Ms anime

سبحان الله 

يزااااج الله خير .

----------


## بنت الشوامس 2

القصه واااايد طويله و عيبتني من البدايه لي رجعت ان شاء الله

----------


## بنت لباروت

سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا الااله الله والله اكبر
اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك
الحمدلله انا مستمره علي صورة البقره والاستغفار
والصلاه علي اشرف المرسلين سيدنا ونبينا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم
والله يثبتني ان شالله ويرزق جميع بنات المسلمين من خيره وفضله
والله يحقق منيت كل بنت وكل زوجه يا ارحم الرحمين
انك علي كل شي قدير برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين
استغفر الله الذي لا الا اله هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## cute uae

الحمدلله مستمره على قراءة سورة البقره يوميا
و الحمدلله حياتي تحسنت للأفضل بفضل الله

مشكورة الغالية على الموضوع

----------


## UAE Joori

بارك الله فيج .. و انا و بعض خواتنا في المنتدى متابعين القراءة ان شاء الله و الله يهدينا و يثبتنا...

و جعل البرنامج اللي نتبعها (و النهايو معكم) في ميزان حسناتها

----------


## دمعة غـلا

يزاج الله الف خير اتمنى تثبيت الموضوع

----------


## LADY LOVE

الله يجزيني وياكن كل خييييييييير
والله وثم والله إني من خمس أيام وأنا أقرا سورة البقرة 
واشوف العجب جدام عيني 
وكأن الله سبحانه مسخر لي عباده في كل شيء 
كل شيء اباه احصله وكل اموري متيسرة اللهم لك الحمد
قبل كان فيه ارق واحلم كوابيس الحمدالله احين احلامي حلوووه وانش من رقادي وانا حاسه براحه
بنت عمتي تقرا ويايه سورة البقرة تقول كانت تحس بضيقة ونفسيتها دوم تعبانه والحينه تحس براحة نفسية 
وهي تدرس فالكلية تقول قبل مداني سيرت الكلية واحينه بلعكس تغير شعورها واستوت ايجابية في كل شيء
اذكر بنت عمي عرست وكملت 4 اسنين ماحملت وسمعت عن فضل سورة البقرة داومت عليها شهرين ومن عقبها حملت ماشاءالله 
وفي وحده اعرفها كانت تبا اتعرس كانت يوميا تخصص وقت عشان تقرا فيه سورة البقرة وعرست الله يوفقها في زواجها ويسعدها 
نحن كم نضيع من وقتنا على اشياء مابتنفعنا مثل التلفزون والنت وغيره شو بيستوي علينا لو كل يوم نقرا فيه سورة البقرة
قال رسول الله صلى الله
عليه وسلم : ( اقرؤا سورة البقرة فان أخذها
بركة وتركها حسرة ولا تستطيعها البطلة )
الي يقراها الله يطرح عليه البركة والتوفيق في حياته وتحميه من الشياطين والسحر 
خلونا نشارك في هاي الحملة وكلنا نشجع بعض على قرأة سورة البقرة والي بتشارك فالحملة تدش وتقولنا 
بحط تكملة القصص الواقعية

----------


## LADY LOVE

القصة 31
تقول لنا .... اخت لنا ماشاء الله اسمها ام عبد الكريم.. ماشاء الله
تزوجت والحمدلله نعم الزوج ويكبرنى فى العمر بـ 15سنة كنت فى 20 وهو فى 35 الله يحفظه ويطول فى عمره يارب ...
العين علينا وعلي انِ احمل كملت السنة الاولي ماحملت وكملت السنة الثانية وماحملت والسنة الثالثة ومافي حمل وكل الدكاترة يقولون كل شي طبيعي ومسألة وقت ...
المهم قررت اقراء سورة البقرة وكان قراري فى اول يوم من رمضان ... وبدأت القراءة اقوم الليل لوحدي واصلي ماكتب الله لي من عدد الركعات بقراءة سورة البقرة والدعاء وانا فى وضع السجود ...
واللهِ ثم واللهِ ان ليلة 27 احمل بإبنى البكر عبدالكريم "اللهم لك الحمد والشكر" ...
وعندما وصل عمره سنتين وفطمته صرت 3 شهور مافي حمل وفى الشهر الرابع من الفطام كان رمضان قررت اعمل نفس الشئ وبديت بقراءة سورة البقرة كل ليلة بقيام الليل والي ماشاء الله من الركعات مع الدعاء فى السجود ان ربِ يسخرلي تؤام ...
واللهِ ثم واللهِ نفس الشي فى ليلة 27 رمضان اعرف انِ حامل بتؤام ... وفرحت فرح واهلي فرحو فرح لايوصف ...
المهم ... سخر ربِ لزوجي الدراسة فى بريطانيا وسافرت وانا فى بداية السابع والحمد لله كانت السفرة كتير مريحة واستقريت وبديت اتابع دكتورتي واول اسبوع فى التاسع كنت اراجع عند دكتورتي وتقولي ان ضغطي عالي وحركة واحد من التؤام بطيئة ولازم من عملية غداً صباحاً بكيت وخفت وشغلني ابنى عبدالكريم كان عمره حوالي 3 سنوات ووحيدة فى الغربة ... طلبت من زوجي يإتيني بمصحفي وليلة العملية قريت سورة البقرة الساعة 11 المساء خلصتها وانا تعبانة وبدي انام نمت وحلمت بشيخ وقور ووجه كله نور وكانت هذي ثانية حلم لي بنفس الحلم فى حملي هذا ويقول لي الشيخ عندك ولد اسمه عبدالله للحين ماانساه الحلم ولا شكل الشيخ وكإنه نور من غير ملامح ... المهم صحيت مفزوعة من الحلم ومستغربة من تكراره ... وكانت الساعة 1ليلاً جلست عالسرير وكان عندي الم قليل بظهري ووجع قلت اكيد من الخوف واشوف الا الالم يزيد كل شوي وشافتني الممرضة وتقولي خايفة اقول شوي قالتلي قومي تمشي شوي وانا كنت اتمشي فى الممر ماقدرت اخلصه الا ورجعت عالسرير وعلي طول لما شافتني الممرضة استدعت القابلة وكانت عندي ولادة طبيعية والحمدلله ورزقني ربِ بعبدالرحمن وعبدالله ولله الحمد ... ويومين كنت ببيتى ومع ابني وزوجي وتؤامي اللهم لك الحمد والشكر يارب ...
وياما من ذكريات مع سورة البقرة من وظيفة احسن لزوجي ومن سفر ومن رزق ...
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر يارب ... وماشاء الله تبارك الله ... وصلي الله على نبينا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام ...
ماشاء الله .

القصة 32
لقد استعنت بالله ثم بسورة البقره فقد قالت لي قريبة لي بان اقراها لمدة شهر في كل يوم فكنت اختمها كل يوم فقد كانت صعبه في البدايه فقسمتها الى نصفين نصف في النهار والاخر في الليل المهم ان اكملها في يوم واحد. كنت اشعر بالنعاس اللذي اكاد معه لسقط من طولي عند قراتها وكنت اشعر باحساس غريب بان هناك شيئ ما يتفكك واشعر بسعاده غريبه عندما اكملها. والله يااختي انني لم اكمل الاسبوع الا وتقدم لي ثلاثة عرسان ولم اكمل الشهر الا وانا مخطوبه وبعد ثلاثة شهور تمت الملكه ومن ثم الزواج . وصدقيني لااعلم ماذا كان بي هل هي عين ام سحر ام قرين لانه يقال بان القرين اذا احبك فانه يمنعك من الزواج وهذا امتحان من الله . ولقد سمعت عن قصة امرأه لم تحمل لمدة 12 سنه فقال لها احد الشيوخ اقرأي سورة البقره واختميها كل يوم لمدة شهر ولم ينتهي الشهر الا وهي حامل باذن الله .اللهم لك الحمد الذي جعلتني مسلمه ورزقتنا بالقرآن اللذي به شفاء لكل داء .توكلي على الله اختي وفرحينا اذا حدث معك شيئ هذا الشهر


القصة 33
لساااالفة ياطويلااات العمر
من سنه ونص كانت الدوره الشهريه تجيني كل 13يوم ولاتجلس الا 3او 4ايام تلخبطت وش منه ماادري
مابقى مستشفى خاص مارحت له وكلام متنوع
الي يقول ارتفاع في هرمون الحليب،التهاب في بطانه الرحم
تكيسات في الرحم وعلى المبيض،انواع الامراض
مابقى علاج ماعطوني ولا منظم دورة ماكليته
ولا شي جاب نتيجة
قلت ابروح مستشفى حكومي يمكن عندهم سالفه
رحت لمستشفى الملك خالد الجامعي ونفس الشي مااستفدت
ذاك اليوم كنت محبطة واصيح
الصراحة تعبت نفسيتي

المهم تذكرت كلام صديقتي قد قالت إن الدورة ماتجيها الا كل كم شهر يعني مو منتظمة
تقول قرأت سورة(البقرة)كاملاة لمدة 7أيام
تحلف لي إنها من بعدها صارت تجيها كل شهر
انا قلت ابسوي مثلها
قرأت سوره البقرة ماتاخذ الا من نص ساعه الى ساعه بعدها انفث على نفسي
إقسم بالله العظيم في هالرمضان
إنها انتظمت علي على طول وصارت تجيني في نفس اليوم
وتنزل طبيعي الحين لي شهور على هالوضع مااتركها ولايوم لإني شفت العافية
سالفه ثانيه(بنت خالتي لها 4سنين ماحملت تصدقون تقول قريت سورة البقره شهر او شهرين بعدها حملت )

(امي كان معها نزيف جلست شهر على هالوضع نفس الشي قرأت سورة البقرة سبحان الله وقف النزيف )
مع إن المستشفى عطوها علاجات بس مانفعت..
اعرف وحده قسم بالله قدام عيوني زوجها صاد عنها ولا يناظرها لاهي ولا عيالها ودايم صاك على نفسه الباب عند التلفزيون
ومن شاروا عليها بالبقرة وهي تقراها وتدعي ربها ومتيقنه بفرج رب العالمين
هالحين قسما بالله الرجال مغير يناظر امورها ويشوف وش تحب ويزكها فلوس وهي مغير تحمد ربها
العلاج سهل
الله ينور بصايرنا ويفتح على قلوبنا

----------


## LADY LOVE

القصة 34
ها لقصة ذكرها الشيخ الجبير في شريطه (أسباب منسية)
فلان ... تاجر معروف ...فجأة .. إنقطع الرزق عنه ... يحاول يفكر يخطط يشتري يبيع ... لكن لا فائدة ...؟؟؟

داوم هذا الأخ على قراءة سورة البقرة ...
وماهي الا أيام قليلة ... وعاد الى سابق عهده ...
وأصبح الرزق يأتيه من كل حدب وصوب ... تبارك الرزاق ...


القصة 35
اقولكم انا سمعت من الشيخ ناصر العمر ان الي يصير عنده مشكله بالبيت ويحس البيت متوتر جدا
يقرأ البقرة حتى تطرد الشياطين لان اذا كان الامر كذلك وزادت المشاكل اذا معناه ان الشياطين اجتمعت ....
وعموما اي مشاكل وهموم و احباط يوم تقرأ البقرة تطرد عن نفسك وسوسه الشيطان وتصرفي كيده عنك ..
وبالتالي تشعرين براحة وطمانينه .....
غير ان اخذها بركة وتركها حسرة ....
يعني الي يقرأها تكون له بركة بماله ووقته و جهده ...........
واذا حلت بركة الله فماذا اجمل من ذلك

انا شخصيا من 3 اعوام داومت على قراة سورة البقرة ولم أكن اقصد أي شي سوى التقرب الى الله
واختمها كل يوم بصلاه القيام واذا بي اجد توفيق لاتتخيلوه ولايوصف في حياتي والله انه كانت تصير معي اشياء لاأصدقها
وكنت مره محتارة وش السالفه الى ان ذكرني الوالد ان ذلك بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى ثم بفظل قراة سورة البقرة
لاني سمعت الحديث ان أخذها بركة فعلمت حقيقه ماأنا فيه ......
حتى تخيلو لي أوراق معاملة راحت الرئاسة ورجعت كل أوراق الموظفات الي معي الى انا ؟؟؟
ويوم مره رحت دائرة رسمية قوبلت باحترام شديد لدرجة اني شكيت بعمري لان شعرت انهم غلطانين فيني
ومنتظرين حد معه واسطه وصار لي مواقف عجيييييييييييييبه
كنت اقراها بخشوع رهيب واقعد فيها تخيلو ساعتين ونص غير الدعاء والوتر
وتصدقو قد ما ربي باركلي فيها اني كنت اقوم كل يوم من النوم في تمام الساعة 2 ونص ليلا لمده شهرين
واذان الفجر كان بين 5 و5 ونص واواصل لموعد عملي ؟؟؟؟؟
والليل انام مابين 9 الى 11 مساء ووالله مرات كنت انام بس من الساعة 12 الى 2ونص
وكنت شعله من النشاط التي لاتتخيلوها وكنت بارزه جدا بعملي واداوم دوامين بكل اريحيه ....
شفتم كيف البركة .......
عندي قصص كثير صارت معي ومع اخواتي ربي يعيني واكتبلكم منها ....
وجزيتم خيرا 

القصة 36
أنا يااخوات قصتي قصه وهي بفضل الله ثم بفضل قراتي لسورة البقره

انا تقريبا من سبع سنوات ماحملت ومافي اي خلل طبي لابيني ولابين زوجي والحمدلله والشكر قريت سورة البقره كامله
وبعد المداومةعليها يوميا سويت عملية انا بييب وحملت رغم اني قبل ذلك سويت كذا علاج وكذا كورس وماخليت شئ وبفضل الله ثم بفضل مدوامتي على قراءة سورة البقره حملت طبعا مع الوتر والدعاء وتصفين نيتك خالصه لوجهه وتسامحين كل من غلط عليك وتحاولين بعد تنصحين الي حواليك وتذكرينهم ان اكثر المصائب ليست جميعا اختبار
وانما بما كسبت وعملت ايدينا والصبر والثقه بالله اتمنى من الكل يستفيد ويفيد ومشكوره

----------


## LADY LOVE

القصة37
بالنسبة لتجربتي فهي عظيمة وليس عظيمة على الله تعالى بل انها تصور لنا مدى اهمية هذة السورة وقيام الليل

تزوجت وقضيت 12 سنة بدون ان انجب ولومرة وتكبدت كثير من المصاعب والمشاكل والأمراض
ثم أرآد الله لي خير فجلست مع نفسي الومها فبدأت قبل 4 أشهر بالقيام ليليا مع قراءة البقرة والأستغفار
والدعاء والتضرع لله وفي اثناء تلك الايام كنت أرى رؤيا بعد صلاة الفجر وكنت أفسرها عند شيخ وكان يبشرني
ويقول انها بشرى لك بالشفاء واستمريت وتشجعت وايضا تكرر علي حلم آخر ثم آخر ثم آخر
وفسر لي بانة بشائر من الله بالفرج والشفاء والذرية وبعدها زاد حماسي ثم رأيت حلم فية مرأة من اقرباء زوجي
فسرها لي الشيخ ان هذة المرأة هي السبب بعدم حملي ولابد ان أخذ شيء منها واغتسل بة انا وزوجي او ان نشرب منة
مع الاستمرار بالقراءة وتمكنت من الشرب والاغتسال والحمد لله مستمرة على القيام والقراءة
((هذة الحلم الأخير رايتة قبل 3 اسابيع ))وانا في انتظار الفرج من الله
اريد دعواتكم الطيبة لي من القلب يحقق لي الخير كله


القصة 38
يا اخواتي

تحقق لي اشياء كثيره ...
وصدق لو اجتمعت الناس على ان يضروك بشي والله معك ماضروك

سورة البقره عجيبه والدعاء
انا بفضل من الله والمداومة على قيام الليل حملت بس الله مااراد ان يكمل فمات في بطني بعدها قعدت شهرين بعد الاجهاض ماحملت وبعد ما طهرت بدات قراة سورة البقرة واقوم الليل في جميع الاوقات وبعد شهر واحد حملت وانا الان بالشهر الخامس ومواظبة على البقرة والله المستعان

القصة 39
انا راح اقولكم تجاربي
بالاول كنت انخطب كثير بس لما اوافق يضيق صدري لحد ماسويت حجامه وصرت اقرا سورة البقره
وادعي ربي بالي اتمنى والله ماتتخيلون كل الصفات الي دعيت ربي فيها حصلتها في زوجي
المشكله الثانيه صارت لي في الحمل ماحملت لين سويت حجامه وداومت على البقره المشكله اني كنت اقراها يوميا
وانا حامل واتركها يوم واحد بس ويصير لي اجهاض في نفس اليوم الي ماقريتها فيه
انا الحين صار لي شهر مداومه عليها في قيام الليل بس كانت صعبه علي في الايام الاولى
كنت اتعب وجسمي ينمل لكن بعد مااخلص منها والله احس براحه وطمئنينه طول اليوم

الحمدلله كنت أحرص على قرأة سورة البقرة وكنت فيه مشكلة كبيرة مع زوجي لدرجة أنه يفرح بالوقت اللي اروح فيه لأهلي
لأنه لايريد الجلوس معي أو التحدث معي حتى ذاك اليوم الذي ذهبت فيه لأهلي وجلست معهم على أساس إنني سأنام عندهم
بحكم أنه سيسافر عدة أيام المهم صعدت إلى غرفتي ببيت أهلي لأقراء سورة البقرة
وسبحان الله ما إن أنتهيت منها وأستغفرت الله
إلا ويتصل علي بعد أن مشى مسافة لأبأس بها ويقول لي هل ترغبين بالرجوع معي بغرض أن نجلس مع بعضنا قبل سفره !
فوالله إنني سجدت لله شكراً وحمدت الله ومن يومها عاهدت نفسي بقراءة البقرة يومياً والإكثار من الاستغفار والصدقة
وان يغير من نفسي وأعدل من أخطائي وتقصيري بحق الله تعالى وربما ماحصل لي بسبب زلاتي وذنوبي
ويكفي من هذا إنشراح الصدر والطمانينة حتى لو كانت عندك مشكلة ,
فرغم مشاكلي لكنني أحس براحة وطمأنينة أكثر ولله الحمد والمنة ,
اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك

----------


## LADY LOVE

القصة 40
والله العظيم كنت متورطه وفي شخص اكل مالي وكان ناوي يبهذلني
بس بعد توفيق الله في قيام الليل والمداومة على قراة بسورة البقره
والله اني شفت الخير وتسهلت اموري وربي صرف ضر الانسان هذا عني واهلي وقفوا بجنبي
ياربي لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك

القصة 41
كان عند اخويه مشكلة وكنت اقوم واصلي قيام الليل وادعي له وسبحانه بعد 3 شهور انحلت مشكلته


القصة 42
حبيت اشاركم بفضل الدعاء وقيام اليل وسورة البقره
الحمد لله قبل 3 سنوات كان الحمل عندي صعب صعب جدا ولكن بفضل من الله سبحانه وتعالى ومن ثم بعد قيام اليل والدعاء والاستغفاروقراءة سورة البقر ربي رزقني بالحمل .
والمره الثانيه كنت عندي مشكله كبيررررررررررررره مع زوجي جلست في بيت اهلي شهور بس بفضل الله رجعت بيتي
والله ثم والله وانا ابكييييييي وضايق صدري قمت صليت ركعتين في النهار بس اشكي همي لله وسبحااااااااااااااااااااان الله
قبل لا اسلم الجوال يرن سلمت وقمت ارد الا تكون وحده من قريباتي ناويه تصلح بيني وبين زوجي
لا اله الا الله تخيلو انا قمت اصلي واشكي ربي ان ما فيه احد واقف معايه
وقبل لااسلم تتصل الانسانه الي تم على يدها الصلح بعد الله

القصة 43
حصلت لي مشكلة كبيييييييييييييييييييرة مع زوجي كانت تضع خطوط النهاية لزواجي بعد 5 اطفال
على قد ماكان يحصل مشاكل وعلى قد ماكنت متحملة منه عيوب ومساوئ الا اني هذي المرة كنت باااااااااااااايعتها
كنت قرفاااااااااااااااانة كنت قد انتهت قدرتي على التحمل ولا رغبة لي بالاستمرارلدرجة اني اصبحت استخير في الطلاق
سبحان قدر الله ان تقع عيني على هذه الصفحة فقلت في نفسي انا من زمااااااان وانا اسمع واقرأ عن سورة البقرة 000
ليش ما أستعين بالله وأقرأها وأنا في هذي الضييييييييييقة والله يابنات اني كنت يوم أبدأ أقرأها يتسلط علي النوم بشكل فظييييييييييع لدرجة اني اضطريت اني اخلي قراءتها قبل منتصف الليل الساعة 10 أو 11 ومع ذلك كان يتسلط علي النوم حسبي الله ووالله العظيم انه لم يمر اسبوع واحد على قراءتي الا ما شاء الله لاقوة إلا بالله وقد انحلت المشكلة
بأحسن مماكنت اتـأمل اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك

----------


## LADY LOVE

القصة 44
هذه القصة واقعية نعم واقعية وليست من نسج خيالي وقد حدثت لي شخصيا:
أصابني الله بمرض غريب في الجلد احتار معه الأطباء الكل يسميه بتسمية وفي أخر الأمر قرروا عدم وجود أي دواء له..
وفي احد السنوات وقع في يدي شريط كنت أسمعة لمجرد التسلية ومع تكرار سماعةأخذت أحس بكل كلمة يقولها الشيخ
انه شريط (أسباب منسية) للداعية الدكتور خالد الجبير جزاه الله خيرا
فقلت في نفسي سبحان الله اذهب للعباد و أنسى خالقهم.. فجاهدت نفسي وأصبحت أقوم الليل والحمد لله ولزمت الاستغفار
وكنت في قيام الليل اقرأ سورة البقرة كاملة في أول الأمر أصلي ست ركعات حتى أصبحت أصلي ركعتين
اقرأ البقرة فيها كاملة ..مع الاستغفار والدعاء والتذلل لله في أخر الليل فكنت ابكي بكاء كلما أردت رفع يدي للدعاء
تغالبني دموعي فلا استطيع الدعاء إلا بعد جهد..ولكن ماذا حدث؟!
والله الذي لا اله غيرة لم يمر أسبوع حتى اتصل المستشفى لإخباري بوجود العلاج وقد بدأت فيه
والحمد لله على هذه النعمة وسجدت شكرا لله على النعمة..

القصة 45
بديت اقراؤه سورة البقرة تدرون شو صار بعد تقريبا شهر تقدم لي عريس وما صار نصيب وبعدها ايضا تقدم لي واحد ثاني ولا صار نصيب وانا فرررررررحت طرت من الفرح مش علشان ما صار نصيب لا والله فرحتي كانت انه الله سبحانه وتعالى ما ينسى عبده الصالح والف الحمدلله رب العالمين التزمت وايد وايد وايد اللهم لك الحمد وللحين مستمره عليها لكن ما اقراها يوميا للامانه اقراها كل ثلاث ايام كااامله وقبل لا انام بقلب صادق والحمدلله حياتي زينه واشكر الله على كل شيء
واتمنى انه الله يثبتني ويثبتكم جميعا
وانصحكم بقراءه سورة الفتح والتوبة

القصة 46
انا بديت معاكم بقراءة سورة البقرة من يومين والحمدلله اقرئها كاملة جلسة واحدة(ماشاءالله تبارك الله)
المهم بدأت نتائجها من ثاني يوم تصدقون
كنت مشغوله وبس افكر بنتيجتي بالجامعة و الصباح او ما فتحت عيني اتصلت علي صدقيتي وبشرتني
امبسطت مره وكمان حاسه براحة نفسيه وانه ان شاءاللله ربي بيسر أمري قريب
من جد هذه السورة فظيعة خلونا ندوام على قرائتها
اللهم اجعلي من أمري فرجا ومخرجا فإنك تعلم ولا أعلم وتقدر ولا أقدر وأنت على كل شيء قدير


القصة 47
صرت أتهجد كل ليلة ركعتين من سورة البقرة، وأحاول اقراها خلال اليوم وغالبا" بعد صلاة الفجر،،
وبعد أقل من ثلاثة أسابيع كنت خلالهم ختمت السورة كذا أربع أو خمس مرات تقدم الحمد لله واحد لخطبتي...


القصة 48
قصة اخرى
هذه القصة وقعت حديثا فى بداية الفصل الدراسي الاول 23 /7 /1425
قصت هذه القصة علي احدى المعلمات فى قطاع العمل وقالت:
انت يا ام محمد دائما تقولين للمدرسات عليكن بسورة البقرة وانا طفلي الاول فى الصف الثانى الابتدائي
عمره 8 سنوات وسوف احكي لك وضعي ودائما ادعو لك من قلبي وسوف اخبرك بخبر هام وهو
انني حامل فى الشهر الثاني ودائما اقرا سورة البقرة يوميا وخاصة فى الليل وكتب الله لي ان حملت
وانا لم اخبر احدا غيرك واحمد الله تعالى والى الان مازلت مستمرة على قراءة البقرة ودائما ادعو لك
تقول انا استمررت ما احمل لمدة 5 سنوات وتقول صرت احرص على قراءة سورة البقرة يوميا واشغل الكمبيوتر والمسجل ورايت رؤيا كأن شخصا اتاني وطلب مني ان اخلع ملابسي ورفضت وقال:
اخلعي ملابسك وقام بكي منطقة الرحم واخذ يرقيني باية الكرسي عدة مرات وطلب منى الاغتسال
تقول صحوت من النوم وشممت رائحة الكي ثم تاكدت بعد ذلك انها رؤيا تقول :
قمت بعد ان صحوت من النوم واغتسلت وصليت الضحى وبعدها استمررت على قراءة سورة البقرة
بعد اربعة ايام من الرؤيا الاولى وانا نائمة دخل علي نفس الرجل وطلب مني خلع ملابسي قلت له شرط الاتقترب من العورة قال:
العورة انتهينا منها وطلب منى ان انام على بطني واخذ يرقيني باواخر سورة البقرة
من اول راسي الى نهايةجسمي ويدهن جسمي بدهن العود ثم بعد ذلك صحوت من النوم وجاء زوجى وقال:
كانني اشم رائحة البخور
وفى نفس الشهر ذهبت الى المستشفى ووجدت نفسي حامل

----------


## LADY LOVE

القصة 49
تقول جلست عشر سنوات لا انجب والتحاليل صحيحة وزوجى سليم وانا سليمة
تقول ام صالح : رقيت نفسي عند مشايخ واثناء القراءة تظهر بقع سوداء على جسمي واشاهد فى المنام قططا سوداء وكأنها تهاجمني ورايت رؤيا ثانية كأن شعري مليء بالقمل وانظفه ويرجع مرة اخرى ورايت رؤيا ثالثة ان اسدا صغيرا بحجم الفأر يهاجمني .
تقول الاخت سمعت من اهل زوجي فضل سورة البقرة استمررت فى قراءتها لمدة 20 يوما صرت اقرا سورة البقرة فى الليل واصلي اخر الليل وانام .
رايت ثلاث رؤى كأن شعري مليئا بالقمل وقمت بتمشيطه وبدا ينظف وتخلصنا من القمل .
الرؤيا الثانية بعد صلاة الفجر استغرقت فى النوم وكأني ارى فى المنام اسفل منطقة البطن ( مكان العورة) متشبكة كأن عليها مشابك حاولت ان افك هذه المشابك بعد ذلك صحوت من المنام وانقطع الحلم
الرؤيا الثالثة بعد اربعة ايام قرات سورة البقرة واحييت الليل عبادة وصلاة وايقظت زوجي للصلاة واستغرقت بعدها فى النوم ورايت قطة سوداء وعيناها حمراون تقول حرقتينا بسورة البقرة يكفي
وطلبت مني تفسير الاحلام الثلاثة قلت : كل حلم يفسر الاخر
تقول لي كأن الدورة تاخرت علي الا انني يام محمد تركت سورة البقرة فترة ثم رجعت القطط السوداء مرة اخرى

القصة 50
"علاج في عامين ورقية في يومين"

كنت أعاني من مشكلة عدم الإنجاب بعد طفلي الأول ، فذهبت إلى طبيبة نساء وولادة ، شخّصت حالتي بأنها ضعف في المبايض! فبدأت العلاج عندها لمدة سنة ونصف ، فلم انتفع ولم يحصل لي حمل ، فتركتها إلى طبيبة أخرى ، وكان تشخيصها كالسابق لكنها أعطتني حبوبًا منعت الدورة لمدة خمسة أشهر، وسبّبت لي التهابات في أنسجة الرحم ، بعدها سمعت عن طبيب ممتاز ذو خبرة كبيرة في هذا المجال وبعد الكشف أكّد لي حصول الالتهابات وزاد بأن هناك احتمال (تليّف في الرحم) ، وطلب مني إعادة الفحوصات ، مع منظار للرحم ، وأخذ خزعة (عينة) من الرحم للتأكد من هذا الاحتمال ..


ضاقت علي الدنيا بما رحُبت ، وضاق صدري جدًا ، ثم حمدت لله على كل حال ، ورضيت بقضاء الله وتقديره .
بعد ذلك بأربعة أيام علم أخي بموضوعي ، فأخضر لي زيتًا وماء زمزم قرئت فيها آيات الرقية ( بنية الدعوة والشفاء ) وزوّدني بملف صوتي من موقع (شفاء) ، فبدأت باستخدامها في اليوم التالي (يوم الجمعة) ، وكان لديّ مدلّكة تعمل لي مساجًا للبطن فطلبت منها استخدام هذا الزيت في التدليك بدلاً من زيتها ، فنزلت علي الدورة بفضل الله بعد استخدامه ، وفي المساء بعد العشاء ادّهنت بالزيت ، وسمعت الرقية الشرعية عشر مرات تقريبًا ، وعند الساعة الخامسة من فجر يوم السبت جاءتني آلام كآلام الولادة ، واستمرت المعاناة معي حتى الساعة التاسعة والنصف صباحًا حيث نزلت مني قطعة بحجم الكفّ تقريبًا (أولها أخضر متعفن وآخرها أبيض) ، زال الألم بعدها واطمأن قلبي لهذه النتيجة السريعة المشجعة .
كان الباقي على موعدي مع الطبيب يوم واحد فانتظرت ثم ذهبت إليه ، وبعد الكشف عليّ انبهر وقال : لقد تغير التشخيص تمامًا ، هل أنت نفس المريضة التي جاءتني المرة السابقة ؟
ولما أجبته بالإيجاب قال : الرحم سليم تمامًا ، ولا تحتاجين إلى عملية منظار ولا غيره !! لكنه يعاني من ضعف بسيط بسبب الحبوب السابقة ..
سرت في نفسي فرحة عظيمة بهذا الخبر السّار وخرجت منه وأنا لا أصدق ما يقول ...
لقد كان ذلك كله بفضل الله تعالى ثم بفضل الرقية الشرعية بمنهجها الصحيح ، وصدق الله : (وَنُنَزِّلُ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ مَا هُوَ شِفَاء وَرَحْمَةٌ لِّلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَلاَ يَزِيدُ الظَّالِمِينَ إَلاَّ خَسَاراً ) .

القصة 51
اخواني اخواتي جميع من ساهم معي وكان عون لي بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى يسعدني ان ازف اليكم هذه البشرى بل هذا الخبر السعيد واخص بالشكر الاخوه ابو مسلم وابو ثابت من كانوا يتابعوا معي حالتي ومأساتي قدرة الله فوق كل شئ عجز الطب ويأسوا .........قصتي هي انا امراءه متزوجه من ثمان سنوات ولم ارزق بالذريه ولم اترك دواء الا استخدمته اعشاب عقاقير دايات مستشفيات.......... وبعد كنت اذا ذهبت الى المستشفى يوجد من يقول لايوجد اي مشكله ودكتور اخر قول الهرمونات تصل حتى الالفين وهذا المستوى غير طبيعي ودكتور يقول يوجد عند انسداد في الانابيب ولايمكن الحمل ابدا الاعن طريق طفل انابيب وزاد همي وحزني وبعدها عملت عمليه منظار واثبت انه لايمكن الحمل الا عن طريق طفل الانابيب وبعدها توجهت الى عمل طفل الانابيب اخبرني الطبيب ان نسبة النجاح ضعيفه جدا لوجود ماء في الحوض لايعرف له سبب ضاقت علي الدنيا وتوكلت على الله وعملت طفل انابيب ولكن للاسف فشلت وتحطمت وقررت اخذ رحه ثم اعيد العمليه وبعد ذلك حصل وان تعرفت على هذا المنتدى وتابعت الحاله مع الاخوه وبداءت الرقيه مع سورة البقره واحسنت الضن بالله وقلت من اوجد المرض فبيده الشفاء واتمرت على الرقيه والعلاج اربعه اشهر والدعاء الاستغفار والصدقه وصلاة القيام وبعدها قررنا ان نبداء عمل طفل الانابيب للمره الثانيه وكنت انتظر موعد دورتي حتى ابداء ولكن المفأجأه انها لم تاتي ذهبت للمستشفى وعملت تحليل حمل وكان الله اذا ارد شئ قال له كن فيكون انا ولله الحمد حامل بقدرة الله لا مستشفى ولا علاج ولا طفل انابيب واسأل الله ان يثبت حملي وان يمم لي على خير انا الان في ثلاثه اشهر ارجوكم الدعاء لي بأن يتمم الله لي واجعلوا ثقتكم بالله وتوكلوا عليه ونعم بالله واشكر المنتداء والمشرفين عليه زادكم الله من فضله............

----------


## LADY LOVE

القصة 52
قصتي قصة طوييييييييييييييييييييييلة.... .. باختصار..... انا اتعرضت لظلم شدييييييييييييييييييييييييييد ..... هذي السنة... من ناس وااايد قريبين مني.... ما اعتقد اي حد يتصور مدى هالظلم إلي اتعرضتله..... و سبب هالظلم ناس محد بعد يتخيل شو ممكن ايكونون......... المهم.... و انا اقرا سورة البقرة... على نهايتها تقريبا.... لما وصلت للايات 200 او 210 ..... اختي دقت علي الباب.... و خبرتني ان الناس إلي متسببين في الظلم الواقع علي..... انفضحوا جدام الله و خلقه.... طلعوا على حقيقتهم........جدام الناس إلي ظلموني........ و الله مااااااااا تتخيلون........ حسيت ان براءتي طلعت من عند الله ......... نفسيتي فعلا فعلا كانت في الحضيض بسبب الظلم إلي اتعرضتله...... كنت دايمااقول... الله حسيبي.... الله يدري فيني..... و الحمدلله.........طلعوا هذيلاك الاشخاص على حقيقتهم..............و انا اقرا سورة البقرة......

القصة 53
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ماأعظم قراءة سورة البقرة
أنا قرأتها ذات مرة بكاملها خلال صلاة الليل في شهر رمضان الكريم ( 12 ركعة ) في كل ركعة أقرأ ثلاثة صفحات من السورة العظيمة وفي آخر ركعة كملت باقي السورة وأنا أعاني من إنسداد بالعمود الفقري ، ومسبب لي ألم شديد لايطاق ولايحتمل وكل يوم أروح المستشفى آخذ حقنة ، وبعدها نمت فرأيت في المنام أنني كأن أحداً يسوى لي حجامة ، وصحوت من النوم وآلام ظهرى راحت شوية ياعني الألم محتمل ويروح ويرجع بسيط وبطلت آخذ الحقنة والحمد لله

ومازلت لليوم بفكر في عمل الحجامة لإن هذه الرؤية رسالة من الله سبحانه وتعالى

القصة 54
قرات انه في شخص من احد الدول الخليجية تقدم لفتاة فرضته الفتاة واهلها وحاول عدة مرات فشل فانتقاما منها ذهب لأحد السحرة فلم يستطيع فعل شئ فذهب لأكثر من ساحر في بلدته وكل واحد يقوله ما اقدر اسوي شئ ويطرشه حق ساحر يكون اقوى منه حتى قاله آخر ساحر الحل عند سحرة شرق آسيا وما توانى سافر وصار يبحث عن اقوى السحرة وكل واحد يقوله ما اقدر ونفس الشئ بس اندلك على ساحر ما في شئ جدامه مستحل وراحله وقاله ارجعي بعد يومين وبعد انهاء المدة راحله فقاله اسف هذه البنت متحصنة بش كل المردة اللي عندى ما اقدروا يتحون هذا لحص والطاقة المحيطة فيها عشان يتلبسونها . فرجع خائب الحمدلله وبعدين صار يطرش من اهله يبي يعرف شلي محصن هالبين حتى عرف انها تحفظ سورة البقرة ..

----------


## LADY LOVE

القصة 55
فيه وحدة من طرف أختى ثقة ........ تقول جاها سرطان وكان منتشر بجسمها
بدت تقرأ سورة البقرة كااااااااااااااملة فى الثلث الأخيررررر من الليل
استمرت شهرين وشفيت شفاء تاااااام من السرطان
وتقول مازالت مستمرة على قرأتها تقريبا لها ست شهور 

القصة 56
صراحه قريتها والله يابنات حسيت بتغير كثير عن اول كنت دايم تعبانه لدرجة مااقدر على الاعمال اللي خاصه فيني ومتضايقه ولي رغبه بالنوم معظم الوقت رحت لدكتور اخذت فيتامينات جربت العسل مع الحبا السودا كله مـــــــانفع عرضة الاعراض اللي انا احس فيها لشيخ نصحني بسورة البقره والله تغيرت حالتي احس بنشاط والحمدلله انام اوقات بسيطه وارى انها كافيه وراحه نفسيه وانصح انكم تقراوها كل ثلاث ليال لاني اقراها كل ثلاث ليالي لان الشيطان لايدخل بيت قرات به سورة البقره لمدة ثلاث ليال والحمدلله يسيره بدل الوقت اللي يروح على الفاضي نقرا ونستفيد وناخذ الاجر


القصة 57
بنات انا اليوم كملت ثمانيه ايام اقرأها
مع العلم اني اختمها في اليوم مرة
يعني لي 8 مرات الى الان مختمتها
احس بتغير في اشياء كثيرة والحمدلله
قلت المشاكل مع زوجي
كثرت احلامي الحلوة
وفيه حاجه غريبه بس بعدين اقولها لكم...
ما اعرف كيف اوصفها!!

القصة 58
بنات انا صار لي شي
قبل ما اقرا سورة البقرة كنت اعاني من ارق شديد لدرجة ما اقدر انام الا بعد 4 او 5 ساعاااااااات وانا على الفراش
وقريت السورة وتعدل نومي وصرت انام وانا مرتاحة جدا
واستمريت 7 ايام بعدهاااا ما قريتها واكتفيت بسماعهااااا والحين ردت حالة الارق

----------


## LADY LOVE

القصة 59
نصحتني اخت الله يجازيها خير ويرزقها الذرية الصالحة
اني اقرأها كل يوم
واتفقنا إن نوزعها على ثلاث اوقات باليوم الظهر والعصر والليل
في هذا الوقت كنت اعاني من مشاكل مع زوجي
وكان عندي شك في زوجي
وغيرة بشكل رهيب
كانت بتدمر حياتي
ودوم يتأخر برى البيت
وقاسي قلبة عليي كنت احس إن خلاص زواجنا ما بيستمر
وكانت عندي مشاكل صداع ليل نهار ما يفارقني
وآلام بطن غريبة عجيبة
المهم
وصلت على قرأة القرآن فترة معينة وكنت احس بشعور غريب عمري ما حسيتة
إلى درجة كنت شوي وابكي من الشعور اللي يصير لي
كنت احس برهبة غريبة
وواحس مثل لو اني اطير
مثل لو إن جسمي خفيف
والله وما اكذب عليكم

المشاكل اللي بيني وبين زوجي اختف نهائياً
والله وايام كنت اقرأ سورة البقرة ومواصلة عليها زوجي ريجع البيت مو متأخر
وبعد وجع الرأس نسيتة
وشكي في زوجي خلاص راح ولا غيرة ولا شك ولا مشاكل
والحمدلله
وللحين تأثير سورة البقرة محاوطني
واحس براحة كل ما تذكر شعوري وانا اقرا سورة البقرة
ولأني اتمنى الذرية الصالحة
راح اوصل في قرأة سورة البقرة إن شاء الله يوميا
على الله يرزقني الذرية الصالحة
ويبعد عنا الشيطان
ويصلح حالنا


القصة 60
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواتي في الله :
اتابعكم منذ فترة وجزاكم الله عني خيرا لانكم دليتوني على كنز عظيم وهي سورة البقرة ,,,انا يا اخواتي في الله قد عانيت كثيرا من الظلم والقهر والابتلاء والهم والحزن والبكاء,,والله اني لما اتذكر اللي صار لي من اهل زوجي اقول لنفسي شلون انا الحين اسولف معاهم,,بالصراحة لم اكن ملتزمه والحمد لله بعد ان قرات عن فضل سورة البقرة قررت باذن الله اني اقراها في اخر الليل ثم بعدها اصلي الوتر وادعي رب العالمين ,,وحاولت ان اتقي الله ,,,واحاول ما اعصيه والحمد لله ربي فرجها علي وانا الان في تحسن ,,يا ريت يا اخت((روافه))ان تفعلين مافعلت وتشوفين بعينك الخير كله ولا تستعجلين لاني لي سنه وانا ادعي ربي بصدق ,,اما التزامي فهو ولله الحمد والفضل منذ فترة وليس هو بذلك الالتزام لكن الله يغفر لنا ويرحمنا برحمته ,,
وحاولوا انكم ماتكذبون نهائيا ولا تغتابون ,,وشوفوا حياتكم كيف راح تكون طبعا الكذب والغيبه والنميمه من احد المعاصي لكنها سبب كل شي والله انها سبب كل شي....

الادعيه التي كنت ادعيها وكان اغلبها من المنتدى:
اللهم سخر لي زوجي واهله كما سخرت البحر لموسى
لا اله الا الله العظيم الحليم سبحان الله رب السموات السبع ورب العرش العظيم لا اله الا انت عز جارك وجل ثناؤك
اللهم اني عفوت وصفحت عن من ظلمني او اهانني او شتمني فاعفوا عني,,,واجعل لي مخرجا بين الناس ان يعفو ويصفحو عني ياذا الجلال والاكرام انك على كل شي قدير........
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

القصة 61
السلام عليكم ...
خواتي أنا من بعد العيد وأنا وياكم في سورة البقرة ..
صح إني احيانا ما أقدر أكملها في يوم واحد واخلي السورة على يوميين ..
بس قبل امس قريتها كلها في جلسة وحدة .. ولما نمت حلمت حلم أتوقع له علاقة بالموضوع ..
حلمت بكلب وإنتوا بكرامة في بيتنا ويحاول يطلع بس ما يدري من وين ولا كيف ..وأنا وأهلي نحاول نسكر ابواب الغرف ونخليه يطلع من الباب الرئيسي ...بس يا خسارةقمت من النوم قبل لا يطلع ..
بس أنا بحاول خلاص يوميا أقرا سورة البقرة وإن شاء الله تنحل مشاكلنا وتتيسر امورنا يارب ..

----------


## LADY LOVE

القصة 62
السلام عليكم يأخوات
تصدقون من يوم ما قريت الموضوع وانا شادة الهمة أقرء السورة كل يوم
وعلمت وحدة من صديقاتي عن الموضوع،فعلاً صارت تقرئها كل يوم
صديقتي من أول لما تجيها المحروسة..(الدورة الشهرية)..وانتم بكرامة تصيح منها وأيام لا زم تروح للمستشفى
يعطونها غذاية وإبرة..وهذا الشهر سبحان الله تقول لي ما حست بشي موليه،،،الحمد لله


القصة 63
رحبا بالاخوات
بقولكم تجربتي مع سورة البقره كنت اعاني من الظلم الكثير في مكان عملي استمريت تقريبا سنتين على هذا الحال وكنت ابقي انتقل الى مكان اخر وقدمت اوراقي وعملت اكثر من مقابله ولكن دون جدوى وفي يوم من الايام استمعت الى محاضرة الدكتور خالد الجبير اسباب منسية فكنت اقوم في الثلث الاخير اقرا سورة البقره كامله في صلاة القيام وادعي ان الله يفرج عني استمريت تقريبا شهر وفي يوم من الايام اتتني مكالمة من العمل انهم موافقين علي وقابلوني وفي نفس اليوم قالوا انهم موافقين علي وطلب مني في اليوم الثاني ان اباشر عملي فالحمدلله الله عوضني خير وانا الحين مستمره على قراءة هذه السورة واسال الله ان يفرج عني همومي الباقية وهموم كل بنات المنتدى وهموم المسلمين والله يثبتنا على قراءتها والاهم بعد ان نستمر على قراءة القران كاملا موبس سورة البقره


القصة 64
أحب أقول لكم اللي صار لي من قراءة سورة البقره
أول شيء طبعا ماراح أحكي القصه اللي صارت لي ولعائلتي
من مشكله من شخص الله يبعده وأمثاله عن المسلمين
حصلت لنا مشكله في شهر رمضان الله يبعد عنكم المشاكل
وطبعا مستحيل أحد منا ينسى هذي المشكله المهم أنا عن حالتي جاني اكتئاب شديييييييد
وكل ليله ماأنوم وأبكي من قلبي بشكل يقطع القلب حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
المهم وكل ليله أشوف كوابيس تخوف تخوف تخوف
ودعيت ربي وسبحاااان الله اللي دلني على هالموضوع بعد رمضان وفي مره سهرتني بنوتتي
وجلست تلعب عندي مسكت المصحف وقريت سورة البقره كامله مايقطعني عنها الا كلام بنتي معي وبعدها صليت الوتر ودعيت ربي ونمت والله العظيم اني حلمت بس ما أذكر اذا في اليوم نفسه ولا من بكره
حلمت حلم
(شفت مثل حلبة المصارعه بس نازله على تحت)
ايه شفت مثلها وناس كثاااااااار متجمعين حولها وفيه اللي أعرفهم واللي ما أعرفهم
المهم وشفت هالشخص يجلد ويصارخ وقمت بعدها الحمد لله مبسوطه ومن بعدها ماعاد جاتني الكوابيس فلله الحمد من قبل ومن بعد

----------


## LADY LOVE

القصة65
راح احكي لكم قصتي
((انا كنت طالبه متوفقه جدا جدا .....ولله الحمد اتمتع بسمتوى عالي من الاخلاق و الثقافه و الجمال .....
فجاه من دون سبب و من حوالي اربع سنوات انقلبت احوالي تحت فوووووووووووووق...كسل و رسوووووب من دون سبب....ضيقه داااااائما و بكاااء من دون سبب......الخطاب يجيون و يرحون من دون سبب ....باختصار انهيااار تاااام في حياتي ......

و كنت داايم ادعي الله تعالى ان يفرج على الغمه ...لحد مااقرات ذا الموضوع.....قمت و من رمضان الماضي....في نصفه تقريبا اشغل سوره البقره يوميا...سواء من مسجل او من سي دي كمبيوتر....كل يوم ا شغلها يوميا ...قبل لااروح اجامعه اشغلها و اذا رجعت من الجامعه القااها وصلت في التلاوه الى كذا جز...
مبدئيا حسيت براحه نفسيه كبيره و اطمئنان كبيررر ....ورجعت لي الضحكه و لااحظت تجسن طفيف في اموري....
لح ماااقبل يومين تحلمت حلم غريييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ييب و خوفني وهو :
((تحلمت ان في غرفتي و الظلاام شديد .....و فجاه سمعت صوت غريب و يوم ناظرت لين في قطوه سودااااااااااااااء صغيره طلعت فجاه من تحت السيرير و راحت تبي تطلع من الباب كانها ماموره.....يعني من دون مااحد يطلعها
كاني لحححقتها ابي اعرف وين بتروح ووش قصتها الا اتفاجا ان الدور العلوي من بيتنا طالعه من قطط كثيرررررررره ككلها سوووووددددددددا

و كلها كانت تتوجه لتحت للدرج بصوره كانها ماموره يعني كان احد امرها انها تطلع و هي تنزل من دون مقاومه ....
و انا كنت مستغربه و اطالعها لحد ماااطلعت من البيت....))
انا بصراحه صحيت و انا خاااايفه و اتصلت على شيخ تفسير احلاام وقلت له الحلم بعد مااابينت له اني اشغل سوره البقره يوميا
قام الشيخ و فرح و بشرني ان هذا زوااااال لما اعاني
يعني يقول لي انتي كنتي نحسوده حسد هاااااااااائل هااااائل و كثير و مركز و هذا الحسد هو اللي كان عاافس امورك و الرؤيا هذي بشاره لك ان هذا بيزول ....لكن استمري على القراااءه

القصة 66
بقولكم قصة صديقتي وتجربتها مع سورة البقره كانت وايد تعاني من مشاكل مع زوجها كان وايد يشك فيها ومحول حياتها الى جحيم كان يراقبها ويراقب مكالمتها وما يخليهاتسيراي مكان ولاهو يسير معاها واستمرت المسكينه على هذا الحال مايقارب ثمان سنوات وماتعرف كيف ترضيه جربت وياه كل شي ماكانت تقصر معاه في شي وبعدين نصحوها تسمع محاضرة الجبير الله يجزيه خير اسباب منسيه وبعدين تغيرت حياتها قامت تقوم الليل تقرا سورة البقره في صلاة القيام او تقراها في اي وقت بس ماكانت تفوت يوم ماتقرا فيه سورة البقره وكانت تدعي وتلح ان الله يهدي زوجها واستمرت تقريبا ثلاث اسابيع وبعدين سبحان الله تغير زوجها مااصبح يشك فيها واصبح ماشاء الله يهتم فيها اكثر وفي اولادها واصبح اكثر تمسكا بدينه وهي بعد اصبحت اكثر تمسكا بدينها فسبحان الله عدنا كنز وهي سورة البقره والقران كله كنز

القصة 67
السلام عليكم
بدأت اقراها من كم يوم بسبب ضيقي ..
البارح بعد قراتي لها وبعد نومي .. والله اعلم نسيت هل حلمت بها بعد الفجر ام قبل
حلمت بثعبان كبير جداً جداً ولونه ابيض و راسه كبير و كانه دودة ..
في البداية كانه لم يراني وانا كنت اراه و خائفة ..
وفجأة اجده تحول لي سريعاً من غير ان انتبه له ..
واخذت انادي على والدي مع انه متوفي من كم سنة ..
وحضر سريعاً والقاه على ظهره و قطع من اسفل بطنه حبلان صغيران ..
ثم صحيت من النوم ..
والعلم عند الله ...
والحمد لله اني مستمرة يومياً على قراتها بتوفيق من الله ...

القصة 68
بالنسبه لي بقولكم عن قصتي أنا وأهل بيتنا كلهم
بصراحه نحن نتعالج عند مطوع والله يعطيه على قد نيته بالنسبه لي أنا أعاني من 9 سنين تقريبا من تعب وألم أسفل الظهر وألم فضيع في المعده بشكل أنه يرقدني على السرير وانطوي على نفسي وخاصه كنت أعاني من هذا الشي أكثر في الجامعه وكنت آخذ أدويه بالهبل وكنت كل ما أروح للعياده يقولون عندج التهاب حاد في القولون قد يصل لتقرح وكنت أشرب من الأدويه لحد ما أتعب ، من غير هذا الشي كنت ما عرف طعم النوم كوابيس، أحلام تخليني أقوم وأنا أرتجف من الخوف وإللي أشوفه في منامي الله يعزكم جلاب (كلاب) وقطاوه سود تلحقني وأطفال صغار بس فيهم لحيه<<<تخيلوا وأشياء والله أني كنت أرتجف من الخوف.
بالنسبه لمزاجي فكنت عصبيه بشكل فضيع فإذا أحد غلط عليه والله أنه تظهر مني ردت فعل قويه تخلي إللي جدامي يرتجف <<<< وهذا الشي عانيت منه في الجامعه مع أنه طبعي مب جذيه....
أنا اجتماعيه وااايد بس أحيانا كنت أتهرب من الناس وإللي يعرفني يستغرب مني ويسألني ليش أسوي جذيه...
المهم وحده من صديقات أختي نصحتنا نروح للمطوع وماراح نخسر شي، وفعلا رحنا وانصدمنا طلع فيه جني متلبس فيه وهو جني مصري كاااااااافر وياني عن طريق سحر مسواي لي من 9 سنين وتم تجديده من 5 سنين
وسحري أنا ماكلتنه ومدفون في بيتنا <<<< بنات الله يخليكم ادعولي أنه الله يسهل علينا ونقدر نطلعه
وبعدين قام المطوع وقرأ على أختي وأخوي وانصدموا هم بنفس الشي بس هم أهون عني إللي فيهم مسلمين
وتكلموا وقالوا بأنه السحر عاملتنه وحده مصريه ومسوتنه لأهل البيت كاااااااااااااااااااامل ؟؟؟
بدأنا بالعلاج مع المطوع وبدأ بي وعطاني عشبه آخذها على الريق واشربها مع حليب وقالي أني ببدأ بترجيع وبعدين بيصيبني اسهال وبينزيل السحر كله إللي في معدتي وفعلا سويت إللي قالي عليه وشربتها على الساعه 10.30 الصبح وبديت أرجع سائل أصفر بس كان على بالي أنه برجع شوي بس والله العظيم أنه أهلي كانوا يصيحون عليه كنت أرجع لين الساعه 5 العصر والله انه روحي كانت بتطلع وكانوا يرفعوني غصب كل ما كنت برجع وآخر شي أنهرت لأني بديت ارجع دم وأخذوني للمطوع والله انه ربي ستر لأنه اخويه كان مسرع وكنا بنتعرض لأكثر من حادث وصلنا للمطوع وقرا عليه وبشرنا بإن السحر إللي في معدتي نزل بس ما توقع أني بتعب لهذي الدرجه لأنه قال مدة الترجيع مفروض تكون بس نص ساعه والحمد لله ألحين أنا ما أتعب من معدتي ولا أعاني من القولون .... وبعدنا نكمل رحلة العلاج وأنا بصراحه بديت أقرا سورة البقره كل يوم الفجر واختمها في 6 ركعات كل ركعه اقرا 50 آيه والله يوفقني ****لله وقدر أغلبه لأن هو يحترق بسورة البقره ويتعذب
ونسيت أقولكم شي أني قبل كنت أخاف من الجن بس ألحين عرفت أنهم ضعاف ومايقدرون يسووون شي ويخافون والله أني ما أخافهم ألحين وحاول أدور معلومات عنهم وأعرف عنهم أي شي ودايما أسأل االمطوع ويمدني بالمعلومات إللي أبغيها..<< أدري أني طولت عليكم بس حبيت أقولكم تجربتي
واسمحولي
يتبــــــــع

----------


## كلمة السر

سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا الااله الله والله اكبر
اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك
الحمدلله انا مستمره علي صورة البقره والاستغفار
والصلاه علي اشرف المرسلين سيدنا ونبينا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم
والله يثبتني ان شالله ويرزق جميع بنات المسلمين من خيره وفضله
والله يحقق منيت كل بنت وكل زوجه يا ارحم الرحمين
انك علي كل شي قدير برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين
استغفر الله الذي لا الا اله هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## مــزون

مشكورة اختي على كل هالجهد المبذول
وان شاء الله كل البنات يجتهدن على قراءة هالسورة واولهن انا 
والحمدلله رب العالمين انا بعد في فترة من الفترات واضبت على قراءة سورة البقرة 
واتحسنت حالتي النفسية وقمت اقوم الصبح وانا مستانسة وابتعدت عن العصبية 
^___^
جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه

----------


## kho

الله يقدرني على قرايه سورة البقره يوميا ويبعد عني الشيطان ..
ويزاج الله خير على هذا الموضوع الرائع والمفيد
وفي ميزان حسناتج ياااارب

----------


## الجـــوريـــ

انشالله ببتدي من هاليوم .. ويارب انه يبعد عني الحزن والضيج .. وايسر امووري انشالله . .

----------


## شـــــادن

يزاج الله خير اختي على موضوعج الرائع 

وانا ان شاء الله من باجر ببدي اقراها وبستمر عليها يوميا

----------


## LADY LOVE

> انشالله ببتدي من هاليوم .. ويارب انه يبعد عني الحزن والضيج .. وايسر امووري انشالله . .


الغالية توكلي على الله شوفي كيف الله بيباركلج في كل دقيقة تعيشين فيها والله بتشوفين بعينج
وبتسيمعين الأخبار الحلوه من كل صوب وبتطير الضيقة عن حياتج 
لدرجة انج بتقولين مستحيل اودر قرايتها والله فيها حماية من العين والحسد والسحر
على فكرة الضيقة والمشاكل والهموم بسبب العين والحسد وحتى السحر 
حتى الي تشك انها مسحورة بقدرت الله بتعرف هالشيء بالرؤيا الصالحة وفي حديث
عن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام يثبت هذا الشي بدوره وبحطه ان شاءالله

----------


## LADY LOVE

> يزاج الله خير اختي على موضوعج الرائع 
> 
> وانا ان شاء الله من باجر ببدي اقراها وبستمر عليها يوميا


الله يجزيني وياج كل خير أختي اكسبي الثواب وادعي كل وحده عندها مشاكل او مهمومه او عندها ضايقة ماديه 
سورة البقرة تطرح البركة وبتشوفين ياختي من بعد ماتقرينها كيف بينشرح صدرج
وبتنفتحلج البيبان المغلقة وبيسخر لج عبادج من كل صوب

----------


## ((الحنونه))

*جزاكم الله خير ... القصص وايد تشجع بصراحة وصدق الله تعالى ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم بذكرهم لفضلها وبركتها...

أنا بصراحة حاولت رمضان اللي فات ألتزم وأقرأ سورة البقرة بشكل يومي بس أستغفر الله العظيم ما قدرت أستمر للأسف... أول الأيام بديت بحماس بس بعدين قمت أحسها ثقيلة وأحس بنعاس...

الحين إن شاء الله بستمر أقراها بشكل يومي والله يثبتي ويثبتكم على قراءتها وييسر أمورنا...

بس هل في جدول معين أو طريقة معينة لقراءتها تساعدنا على الالتزام؟؟؟ 

اللي عرفته أنه نقراها أحسن شيء في ركعتين قيام الليل ( الركعةالأولى 100 صفحة، والركعة الثانية 100 صفحة، والباقي في ركعة الوتر) وبعدين نقرا الفاتحة 7 مرات، وبعدين المعوذات 3 مرات وبعدين الرقية والدعاء؟ صح؟*

----------


## LADY LOVE

> *جزاكم الله خير ... القصص وايد تشجع بصراحة وصدق الله تعالى ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم بذكرهم لفضلها وبركتها...
> 
> أنا بصراحة حاولت رمضان اللي فات ألتزم وأقرأ سورة البقرة بشكل يومي بس أستغفر الله العظيم ما قدرت أستمر للأسف... أول الأيام بديت بحماس بس بعدين قمت أحسها ثقيلة وأحس بنعاس...
> 
> الحين إن شاء الله بستمر أقراها بشكل يومي والله يثبتي ويثبتكم على قراءتها وييسر أمورنا...
> 
> بس هل في جدول معين أو طريقة معينة لقراءتها تساعدنا على الالتزام؟؟؟ 
> 
> اللي عرفته أنه نقراها أحسن شيء في ركعتين قيام الليل ( الركعةالأولى 100 صفحة، والركعة الثانية 100 صفحة، والباقي في ركعة الوتر) وبعدين نقرا الفاتحة 7 مرات، وبعدين المعوذات 3 مرات وبعدين الرقية والدعاء؟ صح؟*


الغالية الشيطان مايباج تقرينهاااااااا 
ويخليج تحسين انها طويله او تملين بس يوم بتجاهدين عمرج الوضع بيختلف
انا اقراها مره وحده انسا كل شيء واقراها واحاول قد ماقدر اتدبر المعاني واقراها بصوت عالي شويه
لانه القرايه الصامته تخلي الوحده تسرح واستغفرالله ماتركز فالي تقراه
خواتي البارحه تفاجأت بشي حلووووو أول مرة تيني الدورة وما أحس بالآلام المبرحه والمغص
سبحاااااااااااااان الله شوفن كيف 
واصلن في وحده ذكرت هالشي فالقصص الواقعية عن هالشي
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر نحن في نعمه ومب حاسين فيها نعمة القرآن الكريم 
اختي الحنونه انا مااقرها وانا اصلي اقراها عادي تاخذ مني تقريبن 45 دقيقة 
وشوفي كيف حياتج بتتغير للاحسن انا الحين زعلانه لاني ماقدر اقرا سورة البقرة
خاطري اقراها  :Frown:

----------


## محرومه حبه

*سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله

الله يزيج ألف خير حبيبتي على هالموضوع القيم
والله وانا اقرأ القصص حسيت بشعور ثاني..

سبحانك ياربي على هالسوره العظيمه

الله يقدرنا على طاعة الرحمن

ومشكوره وماقصرتي فديتج..*

----------


## the_me

يزاج الله خير 

عن نفسي كل جمعه اقراها ..والايام العاديه الي استخدم النت اسمعها .....
مع الاستغفار مع اني مب مواضبه يعني ابي اوصل 1000 مب قادره الله يعين 

وعن الاشياء الي صارت لي ...كنت دارسه ماجستير جوده وانا في الحقل الطبي .... ف الشغل قالوا لي ماراح انرقيج لانه مب في تخخصج ..وحاولت الاقي وظيفه ع هالماجستير ما حصلت يمكن فوق السنتين...و ف رمضان ربعيتي طرشت لي مسج قالت بلديه بوظبي يبوب جوده...استخرت ورحت من غير مذاكره ..قلت ما راح اتعب عمري وهاي اخر محاوله لي ومن بعدهاا خلاص بسكر موضوع شغل بالجوده...سبحان الله مع انه المقابله ما كانت وايد مشجعه بس قبلوني ....سبحان الله ....وبعد الاخت عانس هههه مره وحد ياني خطيب وهالوظيفه من بعد ما كنت صدق يائسه ...وهاي كانت رساله لي من رب العالمين ....من عقبها استغفرت ربي انه رحيم بعباده
يلا بنات وين الباقي

----------


## ! بنت الورد !

صراحه الخط اللي كتبتي فيه القصص صعبه الواحد يقراها

----------


## cute uae

أنا رادة عليج قبل في هالموضوع .. بس حبيت ارد مرة ثانية و اقولج يزاج الله كل خير .. و لله الحمد مستمرة على قراءة سورة البقرة و انصح كل وحدة تقراها .. ما ابي تتعايزون و تحسونها طويلة .. والله ما تاخذ إلا ساعة إلا ربع .. و إذا ما تقدرون تقرونها مرة وحدة .. تقدرون اتقسمونها على مدار اليوم .. بس طبعا يفضل قرائتها في يلسة وحدة

موفقين ان شاء الله 
و الله يثبتكم

----------


## بنت القبيسيAJ

يزاج الله خير الغاليه وان شاء الله ببتدي اقراها يوميا"

انا بصراحه اقراها دايما" بس مرات ما اقدر بشكل يومي

بس عن تجربه اذا اطيح في ضيجه او تواجهني مشكله اول شي اسويه اقرا صورة البقره يوميا" والله انه همي كله ينزاح بأمر الله ولله الحمد والمنه

----------


## بنت العقيد

سبحآآآآآن الله

تسملين الغلا

----------


## بنت العقيد

انا الصراحه اتشجعت ..

خلاص من باجر ببدا اقراها << والله يوفقني ويوفقكن يا ربي

ادعولي بالهدايه والثبات يا بنات

----------


## روح الشارجه

يزاج الله الف خير اختي.. الله يوفقج و يديم عليج الصحه والعافيه ويبعد عنج كل شر ... 

ادعي لي فديتج و كلكم ادعو لي ...

----------


## ورد معطر

يعني نقراها كلها مرة وحدة؟؟

واذا في قيام الليل كيف؟ نمسك المصحف ونقرا والا يوم نخلص الركعتين؟؟

----------


## دلوعه مووووت

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .... اخواتي في الله ارجوا ان تتقبلوني عضوه جديده في المنتدى وبصرااااااحه ماشجعني ادخل المنتدى الا اني ببدأ معاكم واتشجع من اليوم بقراءة سورة البقره بس بقولكم الحاله اللي انا فيها >> بصرااااحه انا عندي مشكله كبييييييره مع صاحبتي ولمدة سنتين والله ثم والله احس بطعم المووووت لان سنتين وانا صاااااااابره ولو اي وحده مكاني اعتقد وربي ماراح تتحمل وتصبر المهم ابي اراااااااااائكم وشجعوني عن تجارب واقعيه لسورة البقره اللي جربتها منكم لحل مشكله او امنيــــــــــــــــه تتمناها لان لي سنتيــــــــــــــــــــــــن وانا انتظر هالشي وهالمشكله بيني وبين اقرب واغلى واعز صحباتي وكمان هي تتمنى اننا نرجع زي قبل بس المشكله اللي بيننا هي اللي مخليه علاقتنا كذاااا مو زي اول بكثير >>> افيدووووووووني الله يفرج كل هم وحده ترد عليا ومابي الا الرد اللي يفائلني ترى انا صغيره بالعمر يعني 24 سنه بس مشكلتي وصبرررري اللي انا فيه والله يابنااااااات هد حيلي واثر حتى جسمي وكل شي فيني لان انا انسانه حساااااسه لكن ابيكم تشجعوني وامااااااانه عليكم عن تجارب قولولي مواقفكم وكمان سمعت حتى عن الاستغفاااااار فايش رايــــــــــــــــــــــــــكم....؟؟ تقبلوووووووني ضيفه جديده وصديقه واخت في اللـــــــــــــــه

----------


## نبضات القلب

حيااااااااااج الله اختي والله يوفقج ويوفق كل بنت نيتها حسنه والله يهدينا ويثبت قلوبنا ع طاعته ورضاه ودينه

وانا بعد اقراء سوره البقره والحمدلله احس براحه نفسيه واانا بقوم بنشر حمله سوره البقره ان شاء الله والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## دلوعه مووووت

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .... اخواتي في الله ارجوا ان تتقبلوني عضوه جديده في المنتدى وبصرااااااحه ماشجعني ادخل المنتدى الا اني ببدأ معاكم واتشجع من اليوم بقراءة سورة البقره بس بقولكم الحاله اللي انا فيها >> بصرااااحه انا عندي مشكله كبييييييره مع صاحبتي ولمدة سنتين والله ثم والله احس بطعم المووووت لان سنتين وانا صاااااااابره ولو اي وحده مكاني اعتقد وربي ماراح تتحمل وتصبر المهم ابي اراااااااااائكم وشجعوني عن تجارب واقعيه لسورة البقره اللي جربتها منكم لحل مشكله او امنيــــــــــــــــه تتمناها لان لي سنتيــــــــــــــــــــــــن وانا انتظر هالشي وهالمشكله بيني وبين اقرب واغلى واعز صحباتي وكمان هي تتمنى اننا نرجع زي قبل بس المشكله اللي بيننا هي اللي مخليه علاقتنا كذاااا مو زي اول بكثير >>> افيدووووووووني الله يفرج كل هم وحده ترد عليا ومابي الا الرد اللي يفائلني ترى انا صغيره بالعمر يعني 24 سنه بس مشكلتي وصبرررري اللي انا فيه والله يابنااااااات هد حيلي واثر حتى جسمي وكل شي فيني لان انا انسانه حساااااسه لكن ابيكم تشجعوني وامااااااانه عليكم عن تجارب قولولي مواقفكم وكمان سمعت حتى عن الاستغفاااااار فايش رايــــــــــــــــــــــــــكم....؟؟ تقبلوووووووني ضيفه جديده وصديقه واخت في اللـــــــــــــــه

----------


## hiba_003

حياك الله أخت دلوعة موت و نتمنى تستفيدي منا و نستفيد منك .. و الله يفرج همك

----------


## دلوعه مووووت

هلا فيك hiba اسعدنــــــــــــــــي تواصلك ربي لايحرمني منك يارب ويحقق اللي ببالك .... بس اختي ماشفت تعليق ع موضوعي اقصد ابي اشوف ردودكم اللي تشجعني ع قراءة البقره في حل مشكلتـــــــــــــي وبعد سنتيــــــن .... ابي حمااااااااااااس تشجيع نشجع بعض وبالله عليكم من واقع حياتكم شخصيا >> ااااه وربي تعببببببت ونفذ صبري تخيلوا سنتين وانا صابره ع مشكلتي مع اعزززز انسانه ع قلبي وكل مال واحس علاقتنا تخف ونبتعد عن بعض >> اي تساءلات او اي شي عاااااااادي حبيباتي خذوا راحتكم يسعدني وجودكم والله .... وعلى فكره انا من المدينه المنوره يسعدني وجودكم معاي وتواصلكم

----------


## ريم الفلا4

مشكورة اختي علي الموضوع حلو جميل نايسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس

----------


## دلوعه مووووت

حيااااااااااااااااك اختي ريم الفلا ....يااخوااااااااات ويــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن ردودكم نبي نشجع بعض ع سورة البقره نبي نتفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااعل

----------


## سالفة

جزاكي الله الف خير

----------


## دلوعه مووووت

هلااااااااااابك اختي .......يارب يفرج كربتك بحق هالجو احنا علينا امطااااار وذحين بقوم اقرا سورة البقره ع نية امنيتي الشي اللي انتظره من سنتين بس ماااااااااااااااااااااااشفت ردودكم لاتزعلوني عاد

----------


## قلبي صامت

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته
انا البارحه بديت فيها و اليوم ان شاء الله يثبتني على قراية سورة البقره آمين ان شاء الله

----------


## LADY LOVE

القصة 69
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخواتي العزيزات سانقل لكم تجربتي مع المداومه يوميا على قراءة سورة البقره
زوجي كان متسلط عنيف جااااااف جدا مررت بحاله نفسيه لاتوصف حتى اصبحت اتعالج نفسيا والله على ما اقول شهيد
المهم لن اسرد مشاكلي لكن بدات اقرا سورة البقره بنية ان الله يصلح حالي ويهدي زوجي وما لاحظت انه زوجي تغير الا كل ماللمشاكل تزيد وفي اليوم الثالث عشر من كثر مازادت المشاكل اوقفت قرائتها الشيطان لعب براسي ووقفتها لسوء حالتي النفسيه..وكل مره ابدا وما اكمل..المفروض تقراينها يوميا لمدة لاتقل عن اربعين يوم متواصله تقراينها يوميا..مع العلم اني اكتشفت انه عندي عين ومع الرقيه شفيت الحمد لله وهذا الكلام بعد الشفاء من العين.
وبعدين صممت اني اقراها وما اوقفها ابدا وبدات ولله الحمد وكل يوم انا في حاله نفسيه يعلمها الله اذا ماكان من زوجي فمن اولادي اللي يجلسون يبكون الى الفجر من غير سبب وكنت اجلس اقراها بالساعات اذا بديت هذا يبكي وهذا يصيح وحاله..
المهم اني يوم قربت اخلص اربعين يوم بدا زوجي يهدأ ووصلت 43يوم متواصله وانا اقراها والحمد لله حالتي النفسيه في تحسن وزوجي من حسن الى احسن اللهم لك الحمد والشكر..
وجلست اقراها يوم ويوم لا اواقسمها على يومين المهم لاتتركيها ابدا..
الملاحظات اللي لاحظتها ..اصبحت مرتاحه حتى لوفيه مشاكل زوجي تحسنت معاملته لي بالمررررررررره اتخيلو يقول يوم كنت اتذكر معاملتي لك تحزنيني وابغ اعوضك عن ذيك الايام ..قولو ماشاء الله تبارك الله..
المهم انها راااااااااااااااحه اقرؤوها مااااارح تندمو يابنااااان نصيحه لوجه الله.. يقول الرسول في معنى الحديث(اخذها بركه وتركها حسره ولا تستطيعها البطله)
ومع العلم اني اعرف كثير استخدمو هذي الطريقه وارتاحو كثيييير
يابنات اعرف وحد كانت مسحوره من سنين ماتحمل
اتخيلو حتى الرقيه مداومه عليها وماانفك سحرها وقراتها اربعين يوم متواصله والحين عندها ولد ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
اتمنى كل من قرأ موضوعي يدعيلي ان يحقق لي ما اتمناه ويصلح اولادي اللي مجننيني يمكن تصادف دعوت احدكن بابا مفتوحا ..

----------


## LADY LOVE

> يزاج الله خير 
> 
> عن نفسي كل جمعه اقراها ..والايام العاديه الي استخدم النت اسمعها .....
> مع الاستغفار مع اني مب مواضبه يعني ابي اوصل 1000 مب قادره الله يعين 
> 
> وعن الاشياء الي صارت لي ...كنت دارسه ماجستير جوده وانا في الحقل الطبي .... ف الشغل قالوا لي ماراح انرقيج لانه مب في تخخصج ..وحاولت الاقي وظيفه ع هالماجستير ما حصلت يمكن فوق السنتين...و ف رمضان ربعيتي طرشت لي مسج قالت بلديه بوظبي يبوب جوده...استخرت ورحت من غير مذاكره ..قلت ما راح اتعب عمري وهاي اخر محاوله لي ومن بعدهاا خلاص بسكر موضوع شغل بالجوده...سبحان الله مع انه المقابله ما كانت وايد مشجعه بس قبلوني ....سبحان الله ....وبعد الاخت عانس هههه مره وحد ياني خطيب وهالوظيفه من بعد ما كنت صدق يائسه ...وهاي كانت رساله لي من رب العالمين ....من عقبها استغفرت ربي انه رحيم بعباده
> يلا بنات وين الباقي


ماشاءالله تبارك الله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
فديتج استمري عليهاااااا 
بقولج قصة استوت لي وبعتبرها القصة 70
تعرفين في وحده اعرفها كانت تمر بضائقه ماليه وقلتلها اقريهاااااااا
وكنت كل يوم اتصلها اقولها هاه طمنيني عنج كانت تقولي قريتها بس ماحس ان الوضع تغير
وكل يوم تردد نفس الشيء قلتلها اقريها وانتي على يقين ان الله بيفرجها عليج
تقول انا اقراها واعرف ان الله مابيتخلا عني وكنت كل يوم اتصل فيها عشان تشجع
والله اسبوعين قرتهن بس الله فرجها عليها من أوسع ابوابه مع انها كانت تقول اقراها وبس مافي شيء يصير 
هالشيطان يبا يحبها مايبها اتكمل قرايت سورة البقرة لانه مايبا يوصلها الخير يباها اتم حزينه
ومهمومه اعوذا بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

----------


## LADY LOVE

> صراحه الخط اللي كتبتي فيه القصص صعبه الواحد يقراها


أختي الخط واضح الظاهر كمبيوترج فيه خلل

----------


## LADY LOVE

> أنا رادة عليج قبل في هالموضوع .. بس حبيت ارد مرة ثانية و اقولج يزاج الله كل خير .. و لله الحمد مستمرة على قراءة سورة البقرة و انصح كل وحدة تقراها .. ما ابي تتعايزون و تحسونها طويلة .. والله ما تاخذ إلا ساعة إلا ربع .. و إذا ما تقدرون تقرونها مرة وحدة .. تقدرون اتقسمونها على مدار اليوم .. بس طبعا يفضل قرائتها في يلسة وحدة
> 
> موفقين ان شاء الله 
> و الله يثبتكم



الغاليه هذا الشيطان هو الي يوسوس على بني آدم 
وخصوصا اذا يشوفه يبا يسوي شيء فيه خير وطبعا اذا الشخص إيمانه ضعيف يستسلم لشيطان
والي إيمانه وسط مره يستسلم لشيطان ومرات يتغلب عليه
والي إيمانه قوي مايرومله الشيطان مثل عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه كان اذا مشى في طريج الشيطان يسلك طريج ثاني ...
لو كل وحده تفكر شو سبب تأخر زواجها يمكن مب ناقصنها شيء 
مافي سبب غير العين والحسد هم الي موقفين طريقها
يعني لين متى بتخلي الشيطان يلعب فيها العمر يمضي وكم بتستسلم له ؟؟؟؟
أول شيء حددي وقت معين تقرين فيه سورة البقرة ويفضل تقرينها كامله مره وحده
عشان تنفثين في ايدج ثلاث مرات بعد ماتخلصين وتمسحين على جسمج بنية الشفاء من العين والحسد والسحر 
وانفثين ثلاث مرات وتنفخين في ماي تقرين عليه واذا معرسه وماتحمل تنفث في زيت زيتون وتمسح منطقة تحت السر ...

----------


## LADY LOVE

> يزاج الله خير الغاليه وان شاء الله ببتدي اقراها يوميا"
> 
> انا بصراحه اقراها دايما" بس مرات ما اقدر بشكل يومي
> 
> بس عن تجربه اذا اطيح في ضيجه او تواجهني مشكله اول شي اسويه اقرا صورة البقره يوميا" والله انه همي كله ينزاح بأمر الله ولله الحمد والمنه


أقريها دوم لانه فيها خير وايد 
الله يبعد عنج المصايب والمشاكل والهموم اللهم آميييييييييييين

----------


## LADY LOVE

> انا الصراحه اتشجعت ..
> 
> خلاص من باجر ببدا اقراها << والله يوفقني ويوفقكن يا ربي
> 
> ادعولي بالهدايه والثبات يا بنات


الله يثبتج الغالية ويوفقج ويباركلج في سورة البقرة واسال الله ان ينولج كل الي في خاطرج اللهم آمين

----------


## LADY LOVE

> يزاج الله الف خير اختي.. الله يوفقج و يديم عليج الصحه والعافيه ويبعد عنج كل شر ... 
> 
> ادعي لي فديتج و كلكم ادعو لي ...


الله يجزيني وياج كل خير
الله يفرج همج ويرزقج من حيث لا تحتسبين وينعم عليج العفو والعافية والله ينولج كل الي في خاطرج وزيادة

----------


## LADY LOVE

> يعني نقراها كلها مرة وحدة؟؟
> 
> واذا في قيام الليل كيف؟ نمسك المصحف ونقرا والا يوم نخلص الركعتين؟؟


الغالية يستحسن تقرينها مره وحده 
واقريها كل يوم في نفس الوقت مثل من بعد صلاة المغرب او العصر او العشاء يعني اختري وقت مناسب لج او في قيام الليل انتي وظروفج 

شوفي أختي اذا انتي تبين تجتهدين تقرينها كامله في قيام الليل تقدرين بس الصراحه انا ماروم اقراها وانا اصلي ركعتين 

الدين دين يسر مب عسر 
سورة البقرة تقريبن بتاخذ عليج ساعه الا ربع نحن فالصلوات العاديه مانطول هالكثر

تقدرين تجزئين قيام الليل تبدينها بقرآة القرآن وتقرين سورة البقرة لانها طويله فخلصيها قبل
بعدين ربع ساعة تدعين او نص ساعة على حسب استطاعتج وربع ساعة او نص ساعة تسغفرين الله 
او مثلا تقولين الادعيه المذكورة فالقرآن 
ربي اني لما انزلت الي فقير
او ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوارثين 
او ربي هب لي من لدنك ذرية صالحة

----------


## LADY LOVE

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .... اخواتي في الله ارجوا ان تتقبلوني عضوه جديده في المنتدى وبصرااااااحه ماشجعني ادخل المنتدى الا اني ببدأ معاكم واتشجع من اليوم بقراءة سورة البقره بس بقولكم الحاله اللي انا فيها >> بصرااااحه انا عندي مشكله كبييييييره مع صاحبتي ولمدة سنتين والله ثم والله احس بطعم المووووت لان سنتين وانا صاااااااابره ولو اي وحده مكاني اعتقد وربي ماراح تتحمل وتصبر المهم ابي اراااااااااائكم وشجعوني عن تجارب واقعيه لسورة البقره اللي جربتها منكم لحل مشكله او امنيــــــــــــــــه تتمناها لان لي سنتيــــــــــــــــــــــــن وانا انتظر هالشي وهالمشكله بيني وبين اقرب واغلى واعز صحباتي وكمان هي تتمنى اننا نرجع زي قبل بس المشكله اللي بيننا هي اللي مخليه علاقتنا كذاااا مو زي اول بكثير >>> افيدووووووووني الله يفرج كل هم وحده ترد عليا ومابي الا الرد اللي يفائلني ترى انا صغيره بالعمر يعني 24 سنه بس مشكلتي وصبرررري اللي انا فيه والله يابنااااااات هد حيلي واثر حتى جسمي وكل شي فيني لان انا انسانه حساااااسه لكن ابيكم تشجعوني وامااااااانه عليكم عن تجارب قولولي مواقفكم وكمان سمعت حتى عن الاستغفاااااار فايش رايــــــــــــــــــــــــــكم....؟؟ تقبلوووووووني ضيفه جديده وصديقه واخت في اللـــــــــــــــه


وعليج السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته حياج الله أخت عزيزة وغاليه 
فديتج انا حطيت الموضوع وحطيت قصص عشان الخوات يتشجعن وكلهن يكتبن اهني يومياتهن مع سورة البقرة ولكن ماشفت تفاعل ومع هذا مستمره في قرأة سورة البقرة وكل ماشوف اي وحده برع المنتدى اخبرها من سورة البقرة وكل واحده اتعرف مصلحتها الي تبا مصلحتها بتقراها واذا مب مهتمه مابتفكر تفتح الموضوع ....
سورة البقرة عظيمة انتي بعد ماقريتي القصص الواقعية ماحسيت بفايدتها ؟؟؟
اقريها بنية الله يحل مشاكلج وخلي عندج يقين والله بيفرجها عليج 
الاستغفارررررررر شيء عجيييييييييييييب 
استغفري بنية اي شيء تبينه مثلا تبين بيت تبين قصر تبين فلوس مال جاه اي شيء 
استغفري بنية الي في خاطرج وبيي لين عند اريولج

----------


## LADY LOVE

> حيااااااااااج الله اختي والله يوفقج ويوفق كل بنت نيتها حسنه والله يهدينا ويثبت قلوبنا ع طاعته ورضاه ودينه
> 
> وانا بعد اقراء سوره البقره والحمدلله احس براحه نفسيه واانا بقوم بنشر حمله سوره البقره ان شاء الله والله يوفق الجميع


بارك الله فيج قومي بنشر حمله سورة البقرة ولج الأجر وكل وحده بتنشر الها الاجر
وصدقوني خواتي الأجور بتتضاعف وكل هالاجور في موازين حسناتنا كلنا 
بتنفعنا في يوم مابينفعنا فيه غير العمل الصالح

----------


## LADY LOVE

هذي رسالة وصلتني من أخت النا فالمنتدى العضوة الياسية 20 
القصة رقم 71
الغاليه انا من الناااس اللي شهدوا ع معجزه من معجزااات هالسورة..

بنت ختيه الصغيره .. طاحت ف شوربه .. وويها كله احترق .. انتي تعرفين الشوربه وحرارتهااا

ختيه تمت اسبوووع كااامل تقريبا تقرأ عليهااا سورة البقره فالليل .. وتستغفر ربها وتدعي بان الله يشافي بنتهااا.. 

وسبحاااااااااااااااان الله .. من اول ما بطلوا شاش ويهها.. بخييييييييييييييييييييييييير ولا كان شي صاااار فيه .. ولا كانها طاحت فالشوربه .. سبحااااااانك ربي..


ربي يحفظج الغاليه

______________

خواتي ياليت كل وحده تحط تجربتها في سورة البقرة والها الأجر العظيم لانه كل وحده بتقرأة سورة البقرة بيكون في موازين حسناتها ....

----------


## angle girl

جزااكِ الله الف خير 
بس اثناء فترة العذر كيف اقرآ ؟
ياليت حد يفيدني

----------


## كعبية وافتخر

سبحااااااان الله

انا اقراهاااااا بس مب دوم

الله يثبتني ان شاء الله واييب نسبة في 90

----------


## هنآدي

يزاج الله خير اختي 

انا قاعده اقرا القصص والردود من الصفحه الاولى وبصراحه اتشجعت واااايد اقراها

الله يثبتنا ويوفقج ف حياتج يالغلا

اتمنى الموضوع مايوقف لهني وبس اتمنى اشوفه داايما عشان خواتنا يتشجعون

----------


## bs$ a7BeK

الله يوفقج اختيه وفي ميزان حسناتج

وانا بشارك في الحمله 
الله يثبتني ان شاء الله

----------


## بنت مسندم

سبحان الله وبحمده

بارك الله فيج

----------


## حشيم الدار

ربي يجزيييج كل الخييير ان شا الله

انا بعد بدخل معااكم فالحمله .. من اليوم ان شا الله ببدأ أقرااهاا ..

انا كنت اقراها من فتره بس من فتره بسيطه صرت ماقراا من المشااغل بس ان شا الله برد لها اليوووم وان شا الله ماقطع بعد ...


مشكوووره مره ثااانيه .. وفي ميزااان حسنااتج ان شا الله ..


اسمحييلنااا خيه عالقصوووور

----------


## جمر بارد

يزاج الله خير اختي

----------


## غرنوق

الله المستعاااااااااااان

----------


## * ام خماس *

باارك الله فيج الغلا

----------


## بنت مسندم

بارك الله فيج

----------


## حبوبةالطايفة

سبحان الله ...

----------


## al-jo0oharh

انا بستمر وياكم ان شاء الله

----------


## شموخ طفله

يزااج الله كل خيير اختي
والله احسني تأأثرت صدق من القصص اللي كاتبتنهن
وان شاءالله ببدأ من اليوم اقراا سورة البقرة 
ياليييت نشججع بعععض
واي وحده تحس انه في شي تغير ف حياتها من عقب ماواضبت قراية السورة تخبرناا تجربتها ولا تبخل عليناا
والله يثبتني على الدين وياكم ان شاءالله

----------


## ملكة الاناقة

سبحان الله انا شخصيا لي تجربه مع سوره البقره 
ويلا خلنا نشجع بعض 
وجزاكن الله الف خير

----------


## ميرة الحربي

للرفع

----------


## معسولة الشفة

يزاج الله خير على هالموضوع وانا بادية اقرى سورة البقرة 
ماقدرت اكمل كل القصص شعر ينبي وقف من الزياغ
وانا بعد كل ماحد يتقدم لي يتفركش الموضوع وكأن شيئاً لم يكن 
ماكنت عرف ليش
لين سرت عند مطوع قالي انتي مسحورة 
والحمدلله هو قرى علي بس انا حطيت فبالي ان مثل
ماهالجن يبون يضروني انا بنفسي بحرقهم وبلعن صيرهم خخخخخ من قهري
ما بعتمد على شيخ 
ومطوع مع ان هم مايقصرون الله يجازيهم كل خير 
وانا بادية اقراها من فترة جريبة 
كلام الاخت الي تقول تسمع اصوات في بطنها 
هالشي يستوي فيني وحتى ازيغ 
اقول بسم الله شوها في فبطني حنيش ولا شو لان
شي يتحرك في بطني وبسرعة 
ومرة كنت اقرى سورة البقرة مع ان مافيني رقاد بس
ماعرف كنه حد كان يغمض لي عيوني وانا اعاند
واكمل وافتح عيوني بالغصب واقرى 
ولا اشوف خواتي الهنتين ويا ولد اختي يركضون
ياين علي اونه انتي تقرين من هني واغراض
تطيح من فوق الدري من صوب وفالمطبخ من صوب هني طار الرقاد
وعرفت ان الشيطان الملعون ما يباني اكمل وعاندته الله يلعنه مب
مني من حرتي خخخخخخخ قمت العن والمهم من يومها 
انا اقرى سورة البقرة وقلت بكملها ان شاء الله بس ساعات ايني 
مثل احباط واقول اكيد الشيطان يوسوس لي بس بستمر ان شاء الله 
لان ما تتخيلون شكثر خطبوني ورفضت وشكثر يبون يخطبوني ويتفركش 
الموضوع حتى اني حسيت باليأس وقلت خلاص ما بموت اذا ما عرست
ما طارت الدنيا 
يمكن الله ما كاتب اعرس عادي يعني مع اني يا خواتي توني صغيرة بعدني
ونزلت موضوع ان البنات يدعون لي اعرس لاني يأست والله بس الحمدلله 
مواضبة على سورة البقرة وعندي امل كبير وثقة كبيرة اني جريب ان شاء الله بيني 
فارس احلامي 
والله انا ميتة من الزياغ وانا اقرى الموضوع
لدرجة ان يتني قشعريرة فكل جسمي وماقدرت اكمل قراية باقي
القصص بس واييييييييييييد عيبني الموضوع
ويزاج الله خير اختي الي منزلة الموضوع

----------


## الطائر الحزين

سبحان الله

----------


## معسولة الشفة

آب
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم - لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله - الله أكبر
الحمدلله - سبحان الله - استغفر الله - لا إله إلا الله - حسبي الله لا إله إلا 
هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم - اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد
و على آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## صدى الحرمان25

من قصة واقعية لي كنت ما اداوم واتمنى لو احصل ع وظيفة لكن من داومت ع سورة البقرة باقل عن 40 يوم داومت وتسهلت كل اموووووووووري

----------


## Iwant2learn

الحمدلله انامواظبة ع قراءة سورة البقرة بديت من شهر 5 وانا اقراها بس كنت اتعايز احيانا ومن بدأ شهر 6 الحمدلله واظبت عليها واقراها كل يوم كاملة 
وادعولي الله يرزقني بالزوج الصالح

----------


## شهد الظاهري

ربــي يـثبتنـآ .. لـآهنتـي يــآرب ..))

----------


## دلع فطوم

الله يوفقج الله يرزقنا الزوج الصالح

----------


## uae lawyer

سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## روكي ركان

سبحان الله 

صدق سورة البقرة معجزة و أنا لي تجربة شخصية معاها 

و الله ايسر لكل مهمومة و يفك ضيق كل متضايقة 

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## al-jo0oharh

انا بشترك معاكم خواتي بس عندي سؤال لازم اقراها قي الركعتين قيام الليل ما يستوي اقراها وانا قاعده عادي؟

----------


## قمر الزمن

عن تجربة خاصة فيني مع سورة البقرة والله العظيم اني داومت عليها بعد صلاة الفجر والله اني كنت وايد مضايجة واحس بهم وغم ولكن بعد ما طبقت قراءة سورة البقرة بصراحة اللهم لك الحمد والشكر ما افارقها وما اقارق القران لاني فعلا وايد ارتحت وايد تغيرت نفسيتي لو شوية يمكن تخبلت اعوذ بالله والله يا بنات تجربتي مع سورة البقرة اتمنى الكل يستفيد منها وبصراحة القران كله علاج ورحمة ونقاء القلوب اتمنى ما نفارق كتاب الله عز وجل والله يتبتنا باذن الله

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

ببداها من باجر ان شاء الله

----------


## shwooog

انزين عادي اقرى سورة بقره وان عندي دوره

----------


## هايدي الجميلة

تقدرين من المصحف الألكتروني,,

----------


## sahooora

انا الحين صار لي 3 ايام اقراها

والله يثبتي وان شاء الله استمر عليه و اقراها طول العمر

----------


## uae lawyer

سورة البقرة سورة عظيييمة 
بس الشيطان يخلينا نتهاون في قراءتها 
و نحسها طويلة

----------


## uae lawyer

اللهم اشفي مرضانا و مرضى المسلمين

----------


## shwooog

الحمدالله بديت اختمها مرتين فليوم قولوا ماشالله

----------


## ×جامعيه×

سبحان الله و بحمده 
سبحان الله العظيم ..

----------


## $الحرة$

*السلاام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

واااااااايد تأثرت بها القصص الصراحه انا باديه فيها قبل ماشوف الموضوع لانه يايني ارق مارقد اربع ساعات عابعضهاا وان شاءالله مستمره المهم شو طلع حلمت اني اصارع وحش متحول مادري شكله وغلبته قطعته تقطيع بايديني قالي ماشاءالله تمي عليها وبتحلصين من قرايتها خير وبركه انا كنت ادري انه فيني عين بس ما كنت ادري انه فيني مس وان شاءالله بتخلصين منه وانا الصراحه ركعتين قيام الليل سورة البقرة وسورة النور والاعلى الوتر وبعدين اقعد يأذن الصبح اصلي واقرا اذكار الصبح وسورة يس والصافات والواقعه والحديد الحشر والحمدالله احس براحه والله يشفينا انشاءالله يارب ويشفي بنات الملمين يااااااااارب 


اتمني من خواتي بعد يشاركنا بتجاربهن وقصصهن*

----------


## عَسَلْ

آقشر جسميْ من هآلقصص . . فعلآ رهبه . . 

ومآ نحصل إلآ نقول سبحـــــــــآن آلخآلق عز وجل . . 
لإ إله إلآ هو . . يحيي ويميت وهو على كل شيءِ قدير . .

----------


## shwooog

اانا من بديييييت اقراها وماااااارقد شو فيني والله زايقه الي يعرف يخبرني بلييييز لاطنشوني

----------


## loolh

استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

الله يفرج هم يميع المسلمين والمسلمات يارب العالمين

----------


## $الحرة$

اللهم إني أسألك في صلاتي ودعائي . بركة تطهر بها قلبي، وتكشف بها كربي ، وتغفر بها ذنبي ، وتصلح بها أمري ، وتغني بها فقري ، وتذهب بها شري ، وتكشف بها همي وغمي، وتشفي بها سقمي ، 
وتقضي بها ديني، وتجلو بها حزني ، وتجمع بها شملي ، وتبيض بها وجهي .

----------


## sahooora

بنات ابا اسألكم شي

انا الفليل بس اتوضا وايلس اقرا البقره بدون ماااصلي يعني على الساعه 11 او 12

هل لازم اصلي واقيم الليل؟

وكيف اقراها وانا اصلي ولا بعد مخلص الصلاه ياريت تفيدوني

الحين انا صار لي اربع ايام تقريبا اقراها وان شاء الله استمر على طول

----------


## shwooog

ليش محد رد علي

----------


## $الحرة$

> بنات ابا اسألكم شي
> 
> انا الفليل بس اتوضا وايلس اقرا البقره بدون ماااصلي يعني على الساعه 11 او 12
> 
> هل لازم اصلي واقيم الليل؟
> 
> وكيف اقراها وانا اصلي ولا بعد مخلص الصلاه ياريت تفيدوني
> 
> الحين انا صار لي اربع ايام تقريبا اقراها وان شاء الله استمر على طول



سهورة 

عادي بس الافضل انج تصلينها ويا قيام الليل تعجل الاستجابه في الدعا يعني تقسمينها على ركعتين او ست ركعات على كثر ماتقدرين تمسكين مصحفج وتقرين بس والله يثبتنا ويثبتج يارب

----------


## guess_ who

* *اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة وعند الموت شهادة وبعد الموت جنة*
*اللهم ارزقني حسن الخاتمة*
*اللهم ارزقني الموت وأنا ساجد لك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*اللهم ثبتني عند سؤال الملكين*
*اللهم اجعل قبري روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار*

----------


## sahooora

> سهورة 
> 
> عادي بس الافضل انج تصلينها ويا قيام الليل تعجل الاستجابه في الدعا يعني تقسمينها على ركعتين او ست ركعات على كثر ماتقدرين تمسكين مصحفج وتقرين بس والله يثبتنا ويثبتج يارب



يزاج الله خير اختي على الرد

وربي يثبت اليميع ان شاء الله

----------


## $الحرة$

* *اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة وعند الموت شهادة وبعد الموت جنة*
*اللهم ارزقني حسن الخاتمة*
*اللهم ارزقني الموت وأنا ساجد لك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*اللهم ثبتني عند سؤال الملكين*
*اللهم اجعل قبري روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار*

----------


## العيووووون

يزاااج الله كل الخيييييير

----------


## $الحرة$

* *اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة وعند الموت شهادة وبعد الموت جنة*
*اللهم ارزقني حسن الخاتمة*
*اللهم ارزقني الموت وأنا ساجد لك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*اللهم ثبتني عند سؤال الملكين*
*اللهم اجعل قبري روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار*

----------


## فتاة ليبيا

جزاك الله الخير والبركة

وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك

وانا بإذن الله تعالى حنبدأ في قرايتها وان شاء كل اللي قروا موضوعك واخذوا بالنصيحة ... ايكون ليك بمثابة الصدقة الجارية

----------


## @طيف@

هلا فديتج موضوعج وايد رائع ومشكورة على القصص الرائعة انا ها اليومين مضايجه مب عارفه شوى اسوي ولدي بيسافر امريكا لدراسه بعثه خارجيه وكل ما اذكر انه بيبعد عني وكله اصيح انصحني الغاليه

----------


## مناكير فوشية

من اليوم ان شاء الله عقدت النية : ) 
الله يوفقنا و يرزقج الي في بالج
و يزاج الله كل خير ي

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

سبحان الله من يومين في بالي هالشي
اني ابدا اقرا سوره البقره
لانه وصلني عن طريق البلاك بيري .. فوايد قرايه هالسوره

ان شاء الله من باجر ببدا فيها .. 

ومشكلتي مثل مشكله وحده من الخوات

لو ببدا اقرا القران .. ودايما اقراه بعد كل صلاه لو صفحه وحده
احس بكسل.. وتعب يوم اقرا .. كاني قاريه المصحف كامل والحين في النهايه
مع اني ما اكون واصله غير ثاني ايه مثلا

وبالرغم من اني اقرا بصوت عالي شوي
الا اني من ابدا اقرا .. افكر باشياء كنت ناستنها قبل ..
واوقف قرايه واسير اخلص اللي ذكرته عن انساه مره ثانيه
وعقب يا ارجع اكممل قرايه يا اوقف لين الصلاه الثانيه

بحااااول ان شاء الله اني استمر في القرايه ف يلسه وحده .. 

يزاج الله خير فديتج .. 
وربي يفرجها عليج .. ويزرقج من حلاله ونعيمه

موفقه الغاليه

^_^

----------


## دانه الدندونه

يعطيج العافية إختي

----------


## أم سارونه~~

سبحانه الله الحمد الله لاإله إلا الله و الله أكبر

----------


## LADY LOVE

الله يجزيني وياكن كل خير اللهم امييييييييين

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

يجعلك في كل خطوه سلامه آمين حبيبتي مشكووووووووووووووووووره وايد على الموضوع وتذكيرنا بسورة البقره انا بأشد الحاجه لها هذه الايام وببتدي بقراءتها من باكر باذن الله

----------


## كريزي مون

يزاااج الله كل الخيييييير

----------


## بـــدور

ما شاء الله شجعتوني اقراها يوميا

الله يقدرني ويثبتني ويسهل اموري وامور الجميع

بصراحه انا الفترة اللي طافت كانت علي اعاده في امتحان اما ااعيد السنة كاملة او انجح

وبعد ما قدمت الامتحان استأت اني ما سويت زين وخفت اعيد السنة

توكلت على الله وقريت السورة كامله والحمدلله طلعت نتيجة نجاحي 

بس في امور كثيره غير من الحياة وان شاء الله من اليوم ابدي اقراها والله يسهل لي ولجميع المسلمين 

جزاكم الله خير ولصاحه الموضوع خاصه

----------


## احتاجك..

سبحان الله وبحمده,, سبحان الله العظيم..

----------


## أريد أكون

يزاج الله خير انا الحين بقوم اتوضى واقرااها

----------


## كشيخه بوظبي

يعطيج العاافيه

----------


## LADY LOVE

الله يجزيني معاكن كل خير
والله يثبنا على طاعته اللهم اميييييين...

----------


## LADY LOVE

> ما شاء الله شجعتوني اقراها يوميا
> 
> الله يقدرني ويثبتني ويسهل اموري وامور الجميع
> 
> بصراحه انا الفترة اللي طافت كانت علي اعاده في امتحان اما ااعيد السنة كاملة او انجح
> 
> وبعد ما قدمت الامتحان استأت اني ما سويت زين وخفت اعيد السنة
> 
> توكلت على الله وقريت السورة كامله والحمدلله طلعت نتيجة نجاحي 
> ...



الله يسهل علينا وعليج يالغاليه والله يوفقنا لما يحب ويرضى آمييين

----------


## عطر المسى

آآآآآآآه شكثر هالموضووع يريح الواااحد والله 
لاهين ف هموم الدنيا ولا ندري انه حلها ف كل بيت 

القرآآن الكريم .. 

ويا ياختي بدعيلج بكل صلاااااه 
موضووع رائع واكثر من رائع .. كلنا خوات وكلنا نحبج وان شالله كلنا معاج فها الحمله.. 
وكل البنات الي بها الموضووع بيوفقهم ربني ويسير حالهم وبيحقق الي فبالهم . 

سوره عظيييييييييمه والله اعظم..

والله مهموووومه ساعات ارتااااح وساعات يزيد همي فوق هم 
فرمضان الحمدلله واايد ارتححت والله مافوت قيام ليل ولا تلاويح ادعي فكل سجده اسجدها 
ويوم احس عقب القيام ما ارتحت وايد افتح القرآآن واقرى وادعي واصلي
حسيت برااااااحه وتحقق الي الشئين الي فبالي وااااااايد فرحت وقلت الله قريب مني الله يحب عبده وقومت اواصل 
بس من خلص رمضان زاد همي 
معني مخطوبه بس هموم اهلي مادري كيف ماعرف شو اقولكم 

بس ان شاااااااالله من قريت المووضوع تحمست وااااااااايدد وايد 

وكنت صايمه من صليت العصر بديت وقريتها وان شالله اخلصها اليوم وارقد

آآآآآآآآآآسفه طولت عليكم 

ان شالله كل البنات يحصلون الي فبالهم والي يتمنونه 

السموحه^^

----------


## فراشه المنتدى

ان شاء الله ببدء قرائتها من اليوم فى قيام الليل 
وادعولى يابنات ربنا يجمعنى انا وخطيبى على خير

----------


## LADY LOVE

> آآآآآآآه شكثر هالموضووع يريح الواااحد والله 
> لاهين ف هموم الدنيا ولا ندري انه حلها ف كل بيت 
> 
> القرآآن الكريم .. 
> 
> ويا ياختي بدعيلج بكل صلاااااه 
> موضووع رائع واكثر من رائع .. كلنا خوات وكلنا نحبج وان شالله كلنا معاج فها الحمله.. 
> وكل البنات الي بها الموضووع بيوفقهم ربني ويسير حالهم وبيحقق الي فبالهم . 
> 
> ...


غناتي عطر المسى الله يفرج همومج ويسعدج في الدنيا والاخره وينولج كل الي في خاطرج وايسر امورج كلها ويسخر لج عباده من حيث لا تدرين ويعطيج اكثر من ماتتصورين
اللهم امييييييييين

----------


## LADY LOVE

> ان شاء الله ببدء قرائتها من اليوم فى قيام الليل 
> وادعولى يابنات ربنا يجمعنى انا وخطيبى على خير


الله يثبتج أختي فراشة المنتدى 
اسال الله العظيم القدير الذي امره بين الكاف والنون ان يجمعج مع خطيبج
ويوفق فيما بينكم وينولكم كل الي في خاطركم وزيادة يارب
ويجعلج قرة عينه ويجعله قرة عينج واسال الله لكم الحياة السعيدة الهنيئة والمستقرة 
وان يرزقكم الله بالذرية الصالحة البارة اللهم اميييييييييين

----------


## الملكة UAE

:Sob7an:

----------


## ام حمود...

سبحان الله
يزاج الله خير اختى

----------


## عطر المسى

يزااااااج الله خير على هالدعااء


ربي يوفقج يارب ويسعدج دنيا واخره 


سبحان الله عدد ماكان وعدد مايكون وعدد الحركات والسكؤؤؤؤن^^

----------


## Renaad

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 

ربي يجزيج الخير و يوفقج اختي
انا قريت القصص لين قصه ٣٠ ترى القصه رقم ٢٧ الجزىء الاول منها مكررره ^_^

والله في قصص ح اتقشعر البدن 



ربي يعطيج العافيه و باذن الله راح ابتدي اواضب عليها لاني فعلا اتصير معاي اشياء غريبه خصوصا الاحلام اللي فيها جن و اقوم من النوم و انا خايفه و متجمده من الخوف و احس انهم فعلا كانوا عندي يعني مب حلم 



ربي يوفقج اختي 





 اذكروا الله عز و جل يذكركم

----------


## LADY LOVE

الله يجزيني معاكم كل خير 
 :Sob7an:

----------


## *دبونهـ*

الله يرزق الجميع بالي يبيه ادعولي انجح في الايلتس

----------


## Um Soltan

يزاج الله خير اختي
انا بعد ببدا وياكم وان شاء الله نرزق كلنا بالزوج الصالح والذرية الصالحة

----------


## LADY LOVE

الله يجزيني معاكم كل خير 
انا يايتني الحلوووه يوم بتخلص برجع اقراهاااااااا

----------


## RoyalDeser

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## RoyalDeser

استغفر الله

----------


## RoyalDeser

up up up up

----------


## ام حمدان26

سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا الااله الله والله اكبر
اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك
الحمدلله انا مستمره علي صورة البقره والاستغفار
والصلاه علي اشرف المرسلين سيدنا ونبينا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم
والله يثبتني ان شالله ويرزق جميع بنات المسلمين من خيره وفضله
والله يحقق منيت كل بنت وكل زوجه يا ارحم الرحمين
انك علي كل شي قدير برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين
استغفر الله الذي لا الا اله هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## RoyalDeser

للرفع

----------


## RoyalDeser

Up up up up up up

----------


## ملاك الاحساس

المشكلة صعب نداوم عليها
الله يعينها

----------


## منطوووق قلبي

يزاج الله الف خير ويكون انشاءالله فيه اجر وثواب لج انا الصراحة عيبتني كل القصص وانشاءالله بدوام ع قراءتها باذن الله .. ولا تبخلين علينا بقصصج

----------


## RoyalDeser

استغفر الله

----------


## swmaswma

ربنا يكرمك ويسر لك الامور الصعبه باذنه
ويجزيك الخير على هذا الموضوع الرائع

----------


## شمعة بلادي

*يزاج الله خير ع الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
قريت القصص كلها ومعظم الردود... صدق ما نقدر نقول غير إن الله على كل شيء قدير
وفعلا سورة البقرة فضل قرايتها كبير
وانا قبل كنت اقراها كل 3 أيام مرة لاني كنت في هم كبير ما يعلم به غير رب العالمين والحمدلله ان الهم خف وااايد
وكانت تاخذ مني قراية السورة في جلسة وحدة ساعة وربع تقريباً بس عقب وقفت
وان شاء الله ناوية ارد اقراها من يديد واداوم عليها*

----------


## RoyalDeser

Up up up up

----------


## RoyalDeser

للــــــــــــــــــــرفع

----------


## ام شهد2

موضوع رائع شكرا

----------


## o.k

يزاج الله خير حبووبه..وفعلا سورة البقره اها فوايد عظيمه

----------


## موزاني 22

مووووضوعج وااايد حلوووو وصدق السورة لها فووووايد والي يداوم عليها بيشوووف الخيروتسلمين الغلااااا عالموووضوع .....تقدرين تقرين السورة في اوقات الدورة اطبعيهم ع الاوراق فايام الدورة تقرين منهم....

----------


## حزينة المساء

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## مدى رضاكم

مشكورة الغاليه فعلا ما فى احسن من قراة لكتاب الله هو الشافى لا شفاء

----------


## RoyalDeser

Fooooooog

----------


## أم سالمَ

بارك الله فيكِ و أثابكِ خيراً

----------


## RoyalDeser

{استغفر الله الذى لااله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## بنــUAEـت

مشكوره اختي ع الموضوع يزاج الله خير

انا بديت اقراء من اليوم بعد صلاه الفجر الى شروق الشمس 

وعقب ما رقت حلمت اني البس كعب روعععه اصراحه انا اتهبلت عليه 

خاطري لو احصله في دكان خخخخخخ

كان لونه ذهبي مع زيتوني شي جي

----------


## LADY LOVE

فوووق

----------


## LADY LOVE

فوووق

----------


## ac- teacher

جزاج الله خيرا

----------


## LADY LOVE

:13 (30):

----------


## miss_layali

بارك الله فيج

----------


## LADY LOVE

:13 (30):

----------


## LADY LOVE

فوووووووووووق

----------


## نسيم الليل37

موضوع يستـآهل الرفـــّع .. ~

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## Darb alwed

سبحان الله !! 
قصص ولا أروع 
جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتج وان شاء الله من الحين بنداوم على قراءتها

----------

